# Old Fo Freak Show Grow



## oldfogey8 (Jun 21, 2022)

I got my Freak Show regular seeds today. They sent 24 when I ordered 10. I will have to complain… 

Also sent 4 freebies of Blueberry Kush x AK47 fems but they will need to wait.








Planted 4. They will go outside in my veggie garden. Most likely will be small due to the late start but, meh, I have 20 more…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 24, 2022)

Got one peeking out if the ground. Note to self- pick up some fake flowers to fool Mrs Fogey…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 24, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Got one peeking out if the ground. Note to self- pick up some fake flowers to fool Mrs Fogey…


Don’t get them at the dollar tree like crash did.


----------



## pute (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 24, 2022)

pute said:


>


Gonna need a big tub of popcorn, pute. Sounds like these things are slow…


----------



## boo (Jun 24, 2022)

slow but in good hands...the old water heater trick I see...good luck brother, look forward to seeing the show...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 24, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Gonna need a big tub of popcorn, pute. Sounds like these things are slow…


I’m sure mine grew an inch today outside. Well maybe not an inch but noticeable to a constant watcher like me. I think putting them outside was a good idea. Good luck Fogey with yours


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 24, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I’m sure mine grew an inch today outside. Well maybe not an inch but noticeable to a constant watcher like me. I think putting them outside was a good idea. Good luck Fogey with yours


Mine spent the day in the sunshine.



boo said:


> the old water heater trick I see.


My water heater isn’t that warm these days. Worked well in the cold months but the pots felt cool to me which I why I put them outside today.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 24, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Don’t get them at the dollar tree like crash did.


You better quit pickin' on Spidermightman!


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 24, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> You better quit pickin' on Spidermightman!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 24, 2022)

Crash knows I’m kidding with him. Imma send him some real flowers to put with his freaks.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 24, 2022)

Is it ready to harvest yet?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 24, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Is it ready to harvest yet?View attachment 301195


Yay! Welcome to the world little freak


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 24, 2022)

Bunch of Freaks


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jun 24, 2022)

Oh no, twins!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 24, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Is it ready to harvest yet?View attachment 301195


What’s it smell like


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 24, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Is it ready to harvest yet?View attachment 301195


Wait two more weeks. Needs Calmag, too.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 25, 2022)

My have Mites


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 25, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Is it ready to harvest yet?View attachment 301195






wait two more weeks and add some more cal-mag


----------



## Lesso (Jun 25, 2022)

Good luck to you OF


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 25, 2022)

Lesso said:


> Good luck to you OF


Jeez, you are a blast from the past. All your old posts are gone. Thanks for checking in.


----------



## Lesso (Jun 25, 2022)

Some of my journals are around in part. Yeah I left when everyone was fighting with umbra and taking sides. I will start another journal soon. Good to see you still at it.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 25, 2022)

Lesso said:


> Some of my journals are around in part. Yeah I left when everyone was fighting with umbra and taking sides. I will start another journal soon. Good to see you still at it.


I left at that time as well. I like my social media conflict free. I came back maybe 6 months ago. Seems like things are back to ‘pre-civil war’ with people being by and large friendly and helpful. Welcome back.


----------



## Lesso (Jun 25, 2022)

Good to be here


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 25, 2022)

Welcome back brother. Won't be any fighting with Umbra Lesso because he is not here with his crew talking crap.
No politics on the open forum. No Orange mad bad bullshit allowed or bashing of any kind.
Politics are kept in pms or ppl can join Umbra and his crew on their private site and talk all the crap they want.
We cleaned the place up and will be keeping it that way.

Here is an oldy but goody Lesso.





						In the Test Room with PJ - Testing a new light
					

Great ganja grow PJ. Wake and bake time as I follow along this morning. Peace.




					www.marijuanapassion.com


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 25, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Welcome back. Won't be any fighting with Umbra because he is not here with his crew talking crap.
> No politics on the open forum. No Orange mad bad bullshit allowed or bashing of any kind.
> Politics are kept in pms or ppl can join Umbra and his crew on their private site.


Can I say I'm glad things have turned around.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 25, 2022)

@oldfogey8 @CrashMagnet i just watched this seed to harvest video on the freakshow if your interested. I was disappointed that they didn’t show the trim and maybe a smoke test at the end tho


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 25, 2022)

Lesso said:


> Good to be here


Glad to see another Grower back
Welcome Home Brother


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 25, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> @oldfogey8 @CrashMagnet i just watched this seed to harvest video on the freakshow if your interested. I was disappointed that they didn’t show the trim and maybe a smoke test at the end tho


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 25, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Can I say I'm glad things have turned around.


Ah Jeeze


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 25, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Oh no, twins!


hey you stole one of my new personalities How Dare you


----------



## pute (Jun 25, 2022)

Lesso said:


> Good to be here


Welcome back Lesso


----------



## Bubba (Jun 25, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I’m sure mine grew an inch today outside. Well maybe not an inch but noticeable to a constant watcher like me. I think putting them outside was a good idea. Good luck Fogey with yours


I wish I could do outside, nice!

bubba


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 25, 2022)

Lesso you remember PJ?
He was the 1st guy I knew that used LEDs.
LEDs have come along way in 8yrs.






						In the Test Room with PJ - Testing a new light
					

Great ganja grow PJ. Wake and bake time as I follow along this morning. Peace.




					www.marijuanapassion.com


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 25, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I wish I could do outside, nice!
> 
> bubba


You could grow this easy outside then bring it in for flower.


----------



## Bubba (Jun 25, 2022)

Its not the growing, its the legalities.... and the neighbors.  In the old gorilla grow days, it was outside only. But that was gorilla.  I would probably not be arrested, but stolen from.  that would be a death sentence for someone, and you would not believe the pile of paperwork required when someone's estate fully matures in your back yard.  Leads to home break ins invasions, etc.  Right now I'm the crazy old gangster that mows his yard wearing a gun.  I look straight as helll. If they only knew.

Bubba


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 25, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Its not the growing, its the legalities.... and the neighbors.  In the old gorilla grow days, it was outside only. But that was gorilla.  I would probably not be arrested, but stolen from.  that would be a death sentence for someone, and you would not believe the pile of paperwork required when someone's estate fully matures in your back yard.  Leads to home break ins invasions, etc.  Right now I'm the crazy old gangster that mows his yard wearing a gun.  I look straight as helll. If they only knew.
> 
> Bubba


Whoa, I just had a thought of you cutting grass wearing only a gun looking straight


----------



## Bubba (Jun 25, 2022)

Like Popeye always said, "I yam what I yam"  oh well, I'm just another crazy old fart.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 25, 2022)

Sorry, just trying some new weed and it’s really good…


----------



## Bubba (Jun 25, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Whoa, I just had a thought of you cutting grass wearing only a gun looking straight


Wait a minute, that just sank in.  I am dressed while mowing, I know Roster is brewing up a funny pic for this....I would at least wear shoes for safety's sake!!!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 25, 2022)

The naked assumption was just part of my buzz not your wording but looking forward to the pic


----------



## Bubba (Jun 25, 2022)

According to the rules, such a pic is a no no. Plus, nobody wants to see that.  That weed must be the bee's knees!

bubba


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 25, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Whoa, I just had a thought of you cutting grass wearing only a gun looking straight


Better be glad that Roster's busy or you'd get your fantasy fulfilled. 


Bubba said:


> Wait a minute, that just sank in.  I am dressed while mowing, I know Roster is brewing up a funny pic for this....I would at least wear shoes for safety's sake!!!


That's the first thing that popped into my mind!! Not the shoes, but Roster's pics.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jun 25, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> hey you stole one of my new personalities How Dare you



But the resemblance is uncanny. I started looking for hidden cameras in my house : )


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 25, 2022)

Bubba said:


> According to the rules, such a pic is a no no. Plus, nobody wants to see that.  That weed must be the bee's knees!
> 
> bubba





Hippie420 said:


> Better be glad that Roster's busy or you'd get your fantasy fulfilled.
> 
> That's the first thing that popped into my mind!! Not the shoes, but Roster's pics.







Just a quickie I was cutting lawn and fixing the Deere


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 25, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> But the resemblance is uncanny. I started looking for hidden cameras in my house : )


I had you in mind when I whipped it up


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jun 25, 2022)

Oh, THAT kind of gun...


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 25, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Oh, THAT kind of gun...


He said he was equip with a cannon


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 25, 2022)

I have 3 seedlings now. They like the outside. It is fecking hot as balls out today though…


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 25, 2022)

You keep them outside permanently?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 25, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> You keep them outside permanently?


They are outside for the duration of their lives. They won’t get big. They are late to the party…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 25, 2022)

Living on my deck at night until they can fight off the rabbits.


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 25, 2022)

They will get a few foot tall


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 26, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Living on my deck at night until they can fight off the rabbits.


Whip out your big gun and scare the Dang rabbit


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 26, 2022)

Better yet. Fried rabbit is awesome with some gravy and biscuits.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 26, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> They will get a few foot tall


That’s ok. I just want a male and a female to make some seeds. A little smoke will be good too but I will be growing in my tent the fall for nice buds.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 26, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Whip out your big gun and scare the Dang rabbit


I like the rabbits. I put out carrots that have gone past their human consumption phase for them.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 26, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Better yet. Fried rabbit is awesome with some gravy and biscuits.


I think the rabbits in my yard would be like veal.  They are smaller than the usual plant munchers. There are 3 young ones I think. Would have had 5 but my cat late term abortioned 2 of them when they were a few weeks old.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 26, 2022)

To answer bigs question in advance, their fragrance is that of moist dirt…


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 26, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> To answer bigs question in advance, their fragrance is that of moist dirt… View attachment 301316


They Popped fast must be killer soil


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 26, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> They Popped fast must be killer soil


I hope the soil doesn’t kill them…

It is some sort of Fox Farm stuff I bought at the local hardware store. It has worked well for seed germination and cloning. 9/10 for seeds(so far) and 12/12 for clones. I will never go back to rock wool or those sponge plugs. I had terrible results with both for cloning.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 26, 2022)

Happy Frog. I know a lot of folks here hate that stuff. Wouldn’t do a full grow with it but it seems to work for what I am using it for so far.


----------



## ness (Jun 26, 2022)

Morning oldfogey8.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 26, 2022)

Morning ness


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 26, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I hope the soil doesn’t kill them…
> 
> It is some sort of Fox Farm stuff I bought at the local hardware store. It has worked well for seed germination and cloning. 9/10 for seeds(so far) and 12/12 for clones. I will never go back to rock wool or those sponge plugs. I had terrible results with both for cloning.


Those sponges gave me a scare a few times


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 26, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> To answer bigs question in advance, their fragrance is that of moist dirt… View attachment 301316


My cat would knock them off sure as heck…. Looking good my freaky friend


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 26, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> My cat would knock them off sure as heck…. Looking good my freaky friend


I have been keeping my cats in. It is fledgling season and they love to control the bird population…


----------



## Bubba (Jun 26, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Oh, THAT kind of gun...


Well.....mine's a little bigger and all.....


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 26, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Well.....mine's a little bigger and all.....


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 26, 2022)

These plants must like the sunshine. The first one that sprouted grew about an inch today. The other 2 shed their hard hats.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 28, 2022)

3 out of 4 germinated. Rained all day yesterday so no growth. Sunny today so I hope to harvest tonight…


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 28, 2022)

That would be a freak alright!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 28, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> That would be a freak alright!


The buds are pretty small this morning. I am going to give them some California Magazines today.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 28, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> 3 out of 4 germinated. Rained all day yesterday so no growth. Sunny today so I hope to harvest tonight…View attachment 301439


Mine spent the night inside due to windy rain. They are back out now in the sunshine again…still little tho


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 28, 2022)

Did some reading about Michoacán cannabis due to @Hippie420 and @bigsur51 then went off on a sativa tangent now I am craving a 90% sativa harvest…


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 28, 2022)

Back in the day, I only smoked one weed stronger. My main source called me up and told me to bring $160. The prices had gone up since the Michoacán days, but not that much. I got to his place, he tosses me ONE pound, and takes my money. W T F? He said it was Jamaican Redroot Kali, it was for a pound, not a key, and that he'd only gotten three and not to call him begging for another. Told me to take it home and try a joint, and if I didn't like it, bring it back.

I didn't take it back. Never had weed rock me like that before. You could honestly wake up with a weed hangover. Straight Sativa, and it had seeds, but not a lot. Half of them were twice the normal size, and those, when grown, had the biggest fan leaves I'd ever seen. I think the biggest cluster had 17 leaves on it. Never got a chance to see the buds. My sweet Mom gave 'em a dose of bleach (never put bleach in your hydro tank) and killed them after my big brother got home from college and told her they weren't hybrid tomato plants.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 28, 2022)

I went to Jamaica on a family vacation when I was 15 I think. Me and my older sister were drinking in the hotel bar(yep-drinking at 15 in a bar-I had a beard). A bunch of Navy dudes started chatting my sister up and asked her if she wanted to get high. She said only if I could come too. They said they had traded a boom box for a pound of lambsbread. We smoked a couple of hits and just about saw God. My sister was pretty wasted so I told the sailors we were headed back to the hotel. They weren’t happy about that. Pretty sure they wanted to run train on her. Not sure if that was Kali but it was potent. I guess when you grow as a sacrament, you learn a trick or two.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 28, 2022)

this was supposed to be the year that my garden was gonna be the Jamaica Garden…

I have some old lambsbread beans along with 3-4 other flavors and was going to make some seeds

but then a friend sent me a lot of goat and monkey seeds so I went with them

maybe next year I will run all my Jamaicans

trip ✌✌✌


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jun 28, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Mine spent the night inside due to windy rain. They are back out now in the sunshine again…still little tho


I left mine out. Freakshow is fine, but Supafreak might be done for. It's inside now, but it's not looking good. I'll just have to plant more : )


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 1, 2022)

Literally like watching grass grow…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 1, 2022)

Spoda get some storms tonight and tomorrow so I stashed the plants under my T5. Put up some anti-cat protection. Hopefully they don’t outsmart me…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 1, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Spoda get some storms tonight and tomorrow so I stashed the plants under my T5. Put up some anti-cat protection. Hopefully they don’t outsmart me…


I did that the other night too. Still to small for a storm I think. May transplant mine into some preloaded soil or transplant them into a little bigger pot With organic soil and give them some nutes. They are super slow growing. Had to hide them from my cat Cleo too when I brought mine in to spend the night during the storm.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 2, 2022)

They seem to like my T5. They seem to have grown more overnight than they have in a week outside. They will be under lights overnight and in the sun for a while to help them catch up. Time’s a wasting…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 2, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> They seem to like my T5. They seem to have grown more overnight than they have in a week outside. They will be under lights overnight and in the sun for a while to help them catch up. Time’s a wasting…View attachment 301859


Watching them constantly doesn’t help


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 2, 2022)

The soil has been too wet as well which I think is stunting their growth and causing some chlorosis. The roots are likely not taking up enough water due to small size so the soil is a bit waterlogged. I have a fan blowing across them to help dry things out. My fault for worrying about the soil drying out and killing the seedlings. It is a balancing act and my balance has need fked for years…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 2, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Watching them constantly doesn’t help


Watched pot never grows


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 2, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Watching them constantly doesn’t help






they will grow but very slow. maybe I should add nutes? What do you think OF?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 2, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 301861
> 
> they will grow but very slow. maybe I should add nutes? What do you think OF?


I would give them a light feeding at that size (depending on the soil nutrient content obviously).


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 2, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 301861
> 
> they will grow but very slow. maybe I should add nutes? What do you think OF?


The one on the left is an early show-er…


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 2, 2022)

I have a slow one going right now , was not growing at all pretty much
I carefully replanted the root ball in some good 2 yr old mulch I have been composting in my drum.
Tripled in size in a week.
Still looks like a bonsai tree LOL


----------



## pute (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 2, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I have a slow one going right now , was not growing at all pretty much
> I carefully replanted the root ball in some good 2 yr old mulch I have been composting in my drum.
> Tripled in size in a week.
> Still looks like a bonsai tree LOL


This soil is Unhappy Frog. I would have amended it with some perlite to promote drainage and add aeration but I didn’t. The stuff works well for sprouting and cloning for me but I have been popping seeds in very small seedling trays. I hadn’t popped beans in these containers before using Unhappy Frog so I will chalk this one up to being a lame brain…


----------



## Bubba (Jul 2, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I went to Jamaica on a family vacation when I was 15 I think. Me and my older sister were drinking in the hotel bar(yep-drinking at 15 in a bar-I had a beard). A bunch of Navy dudes started chatting my sister up and asked her if she wanted to get high. She said only if I could come too. They said they had traded a boom box for a pound of lambsbread. We smoked a couple of hits and just about saw God. My sister was pretty wasted so I told the sailors we were headed back to the hotel. They weren’t happy about that. Pretty sure they wanted to run train on her. Not sure if that was Kali but it was potent. I guess when you grow as a sacrament, you learn a trick or two.


If you have never watched the "Strain hunter" videos, check the one where they go to Jamacia. All their videos are great.  It's like National Geographic for the cannabis of world. In depth discussions with the locals involved, very cool.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jul 2, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Back in the day, I only smoked one weed stronger. My main source called me up and told me to bring $160. The prices had gone up since the Michoacán days, but not that much. I got to his place, he tosses me ONE pound, and takes my money. W T F? He said it was Jamaican Redroot Kali, it was for a pound, not a key, and that he'd only gotten three and not to call him begging for another. Told me to take it home and try a joint, and if I didn't like it, bring it back.
> 
> I didn't take it back. Never had weed rock me like that before. You could honestly wake up with a weed hangover. Straight Sativa, and it had seeds, but not a lot. Half of them were twice the normal size, and those, when grown, had the biggest fan leaves I'd ever seen. I think the biggest cluster had 17 leaves on it. Never got a chance to see the buds. My sweet Mom gave 'em a dose of bleach (never put bleach in your hydro tank) and killed them after my big brother got home from college and told her they weren't hybrid tomato plants.


So remember the Michoacán in the day. Everybody's excited, smoke in the room actually smells good. A little more expensive, the other I remember is the Oaxacan (spelling) just as nice.

Recently I have been chasing the old school high....maybe I'm remembering differently.  That's a good path (speaking of these two Mexican strains)  I assume so start looking for those two. 

 What I'm finding is them crossed with something else, rather have the straight landrace of them, maybe no longer possible?  The search continues.

Bubba


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 2, 2022)

Bubba said:


> If you have never watched the "Strain hunter" videos, check the one where they go to Jamacia. All their videos are great.  It's like National Geographic for the cannabis of world. In depth discussions with the locals involved, very cool.
> 
> Bubba


Haven’t seen that one but I have watched some Strain Hunter videos. They are entertaining for sure.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 2, 2022)

Bubba said:


> So remember the Michoacán in the day. Everybody's excited, smoke in the room actually smells good. A little more expensive, the other I remember is the Oaxacan (spelling) just as nice.
> 
> Recently I have been chasing the old school high....maybe I'm remembering differently.  That's a good path (speaking of these two Mexican strains)  I assume so start looking for those two.
> 
> ...


I was wondering if my taste buds had degraded or if old timey bud did taste better. I suspect my taste buds are shot because I also recall hashish tasting better back in the 70’s(I was a very young fogey in the period you folks are talking about).

BTW-that link to the comparison of nutrients was very good. I had read the posters take on the GH nutes years back since I was using them but I didn’t have enough experience or background to understand his analysis. I am still light years behind but enjoy learning as much as I can. I had been using organic blackstrap molasses but the brix level for that is a lot lower than the Hi Brix stuff. I will be adding that to my regimen.


----------



## Bubba (Jul 2, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I was wondering if my taste buds had degraded or if old timey bud did taste better. I suspect my taste buds are shot because I also recall hashish tasting better back in the 70’s(I was a very young fogey in the period you folks are talking about).
> 
> BTW-that link to the comparison of nutrients was very good. I had read the posters take on the GH nutes years back since I was using them but I didn’t have enough experience or background to understand his analysis. I am still light years behind but enjoy learning as much as I can. I had been using organic blackstrap molasses but the brix level for that is a lot lower than the Hi Brix stuff. I will be adding that to my regimen.


I refer to it all the time...he really put the time and work in.

Bubba


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 2, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I would give them a light feeding at that size (depending on the soil nutrient content obviously).


Naked soil. I think I’ll give them a sip of something light


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 2, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Naked soil. I think I’ll give them a sip of something light


I would go with a quarter strength. My brother is a new grower(and is doing his best to kill the plants). He told me yesterday he is getting leaf tip burn. I told him to skip a feeding or two. He said he is worried that he may lose some yield. I told him again to skip a feeding. He said he might just feed them half strength. I told him that there is likely nutes built up in the soil and I would skip a feeding or two. He said he’d probably just go with half. I told him again to skip a feeding… grrrrrr…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 3, 2022)

My marigolds are coming along. The apparently need more light than my latitude is giving them.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 3, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I would go with a quarter strength. My brother is a new grower(and is doing his best to kill the plants). He told me yesterday he is getting leaf tip burn. I told him to skip a feeding or two. He said he is worried that he may lose some yield. I told him again to skip a feeding. He said he might just feed them half strength. I told him that there is likely nutes built up in the soil and I would skip a feeding or two. He said he’d probably just go with half. I told him again to skip a feeding… grrrrrr…


He will learn by his mistakes. Some ask and really don’t want to know….


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 3, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> My marigolds are coming along. The apparently need more light than my latitude is giving them.View attachment 301956



it may take till next year for these plants to veg out good enough to bloom in time


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 3, 2022)

Your brother sounds like he is hardheaded. Can't tell them nothing. I don't even waste my time with ppl like that. I listen and say ,,yep,,yep,and okay see you later and have fun. Then I roll my eyes and walk away.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 3, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> it may take till next year for these plants to veg out good enough to bloom in time


I am lucky. I don’t have an indoor grow going that I need to worry about infesting with bugs. I am going to keep giving them 24 hours of light for now. I thought was was going to put these in the ground when the got big enough but I may just grow them in pots. I started them too late.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 3, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Your brother sounds like he is hardheaded. Can't tell them nothing. I don't even waste my time with ppl like that. I listen and say ,,yep,,yep,and okay see you later and have fun. Then I roll my eyes and walk away.


Kind of what you do to roster now LOL


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 3, 2022)

Ever notice that your biggest best-looking plant turns out to be a male?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 3, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Your brother sounds like he is hardheaded. Can't tell them nothing. I don't even waste my time with ppl like that. I listen and say ,,yep,,yep,and okay see you later and have fun. Then I roll my eyes and walk away.


It is frustrating but I don’t like to discourage him from thinking for himself. He killed his first seedlings by watering them constantly even though I kept telling him they were drowning. I still don’t think he believes it. He thought my seeds were the problem for a while until I felt obliged to show him they will grow. I wouldn’t have any plants going right now if he hadn’t forced my hand.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 3, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Kind of what you do to roster now LOL


Only when he is being a bonehead.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 3, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Ever notice that your biggest best-looking plant turns out to be a male?


My brother got 2 males out of 5 plants. He was psyched about the ones that were going great guns. I told him they were likely males and turns out, I was right.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 3, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Ever notice that your biggest best-looking plant turns out to be a male?


Usually it's the tallest and not bushy.
An Auto shows male real fast.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 3, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> My brother got 2 males out of 5 plants. He was psyched about the ones that were going great guns. I told him they were likely males and turns out, I was right.


He will probably let those big miles hang out till the spew.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 3, 2022)

That's because he knows it all and won't listen to his brother. Blame it on the seeds.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 3, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> My brother got 2 males out of 5 plants. He was psyched about the ones that were going great guns. I told him they were likely males and turns out, I was right.


He does have one that must be a sativa leaning phenotype that is taller and lankier. The seeds are pretty much 50-50 sat/ind so he was likely to get some variation.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 3, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> He will probably let those big miles hang out till the spew.


No. He brought them to our mothers house. They are living in their sunroom. Surprisingly he identified them early. He must have listened to some of what I told him.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 4, 2022)

Because I am an impatient man and against my better judgement, I gave the Freaks a very light feeding(1/4 strength with some kelp4less grow, supreme blend and epsom salt)to see if I can jump start their growth. If they take off, I will pat myself on the back. If they wither, I will blame the impatient old Fogey who has bad ideas…


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 4, 2022)

I fed mine a little last week, though it was leftover nutes I mixed for the tomatoes. The stem is finally starting to thicken some, but still growing slow as if the roots are under developed. I forgot to add Myco when I repotted it. Maybe I should add some now?

With those smaller leaves it must need a lot of light, but it couldn't handle the heat from direct sun the whole day. I'm thinking it would do better in the ground where the soil stays cooler than in a pot.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 4, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I fed mine a little last week, though it was leftover nutes I mixed for the tomatoes. The stem is finally starting to thicken some, but still growing slow as if the roots are under developed. I forgot to add Myco when I repotted it. Maybe I should add some now?
> 
> With those smaller leaves it must need a lot of light, but it couldn't handle the heat from direct sun the whole day. I'm thinking it would do better in the ground where the soil stays cooler than in a pot.


I fed a bunch of plants in my garden and just diluted what I had after finishing the garden feeding. I have some pepper plants that look really hungry.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 4, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Ever notice that your biggest best-looking plant turns out to be a male?


think they bulk up to impress the ladies?


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 4, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I would go with a quarter strength. My brother is a new grower(and is doing his best to kill the plants). He told me yesterday he is getting leaf tip burn. I told him to skip a feeding or two. He said he is worried that he may lose some yield. I told him again to skip a feeding. He said he might just feed them half strength. I told him that there is likely nutes built up in the soil and I would skip a feeding or two. He said he’d probably just go with half. I told him again to skip a feeding… grrrrrr…


This is why I read all of the pot growing posts. In hydro, you're doing a perfect job if your leaf tips, and just the very tips, are brown. From what I gather, in dirt, it means you're over fertilizing?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 4, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> This is why I read all of the pot growing posts. In hydro, you're doing a perfect job if your leaf tips, and just the very tips, are brown. From what I gather, in dirt, it means you're over fertilizing?


I think it is also true for dirt but I don’t like the crispy tips. I kinda watch the leaves color


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 4, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I fed a bunch of plants in my garden and just diluted what I had after finishing the garden feeding. I have some pepper plants that look really hungry.


I gave mine 1/2 dose yesterday in a new pot of soil. They look ok this morning. I’m a bit impatient too Fogey


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 4, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> This is why I read all of the pot growing posts. In hydro, you're doing a perfect job if your leaf tips, and just the very tips, are brown. From what I gather, in dirt, it means you're over fertilizing?


That is my understanding too. A little tip burn means to back off a touch.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 4, 2022)

I always look for a little turn and burn to know if I'm feeding enough.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 5, 2022)

The Freaks seem to have liked a little food…



They are staying inside today because ‘there ain’t no sunshine on my lawn’ forecast for today…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 6, 2022)

I must have 2 phenos. The top one is very whispy. They spent yesterday under the T5’s and grew quite a bit. The bottom one I got impatient on and ‘helped’ remove its hard hat…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 6, 2022)

I ruined my ruse with Mrs Fogey. I showed her my plants and asked her what they were. She said they were marigolds and asked if I still had more seeds. Me chuckling didn’t help and she caught on. At least when they start stinking up the yard she won’t think she has reverse Covid and that it made her sense of smell super keen…


----------



## Bubba (Jul 6, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> It is frustrating but I don’t like to discourage him from thinking for himself. He killed his first seedlings by watering them constantly even though I kept telling him they were drowning. I still don’t think he believes it. He thought my seeds were the problem for a while until I felt obliged to show him they will grow. I wouldn’t have any plants going right now if he hadn’t forced my hand.


It's just a beginner thing. They feel like they need to "do something" all the time. Tiny sprout keels over drowned, and they apply everything the grow store sells in effort to revive it.

Pretty soon you notice if you leave them alone and follow sane nute/dirt/light protocol, your yield goes up. 

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jul 6, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I think it is also true for dirt but I don’t like the crispy tips. I kinda watch the leaves color


I basically do as you describe when I use dirt, but just the very tippy tip. Much more and a bit o' burn may be coming. I have always found better results slightly under feeding (relative to instructions) than over feeding.

WHOOPS! Responding to hippie in post #119
Bubba


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 7, 2022)

Some douchey animal tipped a couple of my Freaks over. Replanted it. Hope it recovers…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 7, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Some douchey animal tipped a couple of my Freaks over. Replanted it. Hope it recovers…View attachment 302328


Oh nooooooo!  were they on your deck railing?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 7, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Oh nooooooo!  were they on your deck railing?


No. I put them out in the yard but on a squirrel freeway. Dumb move on my part. It was a nice sunny spot in the early morning…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 7, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> No. I put them out in the yard but on a squirrel freeway. Dumb move on my part. It was a nice sunny spot in the early morning…


I hope it doesn’t slow down their growth  anything slower on these plants would be backing up…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 7, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I hope it doesn’t slow down their growth  anything slower on these plants would be backing up…


Judging by the root on the one that got de-potted, the roots are not very vigorous. Mine are about 16 days from sowing the seeds. I fed them some epsom salt, molasses and micro nutes yesterday. They ain’t dead yet…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 7, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Judging by the root on the one that got de-potted, the roots are not very vigorous. Mine are about 16 days from sowing the seeds. I fed them some epsom salt, molasses and micro nutes yesterday. They ain’t dead yet…


My thin roots got disturbed when I transplanted them. Didn’t seem to bother them. They are growing fast as ever


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 7, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Judging by the root on the one that got de-potted, the roots are not very vigorous. Mine are about 16 days from sowing the seeds. I fed them some epsom salt, molasses and micro nutes yesterday. They ain’t dead yet…


Foggy
I thought you were legal for 6 plants , does the wife not want you growing weed?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 7, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Foggy
> I thought you were legal for 6 plants , does the wife not want you growing weed?


We dan grow 6 plants per person but a maximum of 12 per household. My wife just doesn’t want the yard stinking like pot again or to feel weird if someone comes over to visit and sees cannabis trees. Add that to the fact that I already have so much excess bud laying around that it doesn’t really make sense to grow more. She lets me do what I want to but I know her feelings on growing and try to find a peaceful medium. She knows I enjoy growing so she doesn’t brow beat me about it. She accepts it. If Massachsetts wasn’t so caught up in controlling cannabis growing, I could justify it to both her and myself. I can’t legally sell it so I don’t.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 7, 2022)

Looks like the plant survived. No more playing in the squirrel road for these children anymore…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 7, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Looks like the plant survived. No more playing in the squirrel road for these children anymore…View attachment 302346


Hey I think they look bigger


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 7, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Hey I think they look bigger


They are. I need to go to my local hardware store tomorrow anyway and am planning on picking up something with mycorrhizae fungi in it as I read that helps with root development. The ‘Unhappy Frog’ soil I have is supposed to have mycorrhizae fungi but I want to supplement the soil to encourage root growth. I know Pro Mix is good for that but a bale is like $70 and I am a cheap old fart…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 7, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> They are. I need to go to my local hardware store tomorrow anyway and am planning on picking up something with mycorrhizae fungi in it as I read that helps with root development. The ‘Unhappy Frog’ soil I have is supposed to have mycorrhizae fungi but I want to supplement the soil to encourage root growth. I know Pro Mix is good for that but a bale is like $70 and I am a cheap old fart…


I can’t get the pro mix around here


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 7, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I can’t get the pro mix around here


My bad. They need to order it at Jed’s anyway. I bet a lot of people are growing food for the coming famine so it is probably hard to get. I have a hard time getting sunflower seed lately to feed my birds. These are weird times…


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 7, 2022)

I'm growing for the coming famine, but it's the possum stocking its pantry. I hope it invites me over for dinner some time.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 7, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I'm growing for the coming famine, but it's the possum stocking its pantry. I hope it invites me over for dinner some time.


I have probably a hundred strawberry plants this year. I think I ate 2 of them. Something else ate the rest so I feel your pain.


----------



## boo (Jul 7, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> My bad. They need to order it at Jed’s anyway. I bet a lot of people are growing food for the coming famine so it is probably hard to get. I have a hard time getting sunflower seed lately to feed my birds. These are weird times…


I bought sunflower seeds for the songbirds out back, twice what I paid for the last bag and much longer wait...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 7, 2022)

boo said:


> I bought sunflower seeds for the songbirds out back, twice what I paid for the last bag and much longer wait...


Yup. Last year 40 lb bags were $18.99. Now they are $34.99 when I can find them. Someone in power is to blame for inflation but I don’t think it is who he tells us it is…


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 7, 2022)

Are those a actual freak strain those are nuts looking


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 7, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Are those a actual freak strain those are nuts looking


Yes. These are called Freak Show. @CrashMagnet started growing some and @SubmarineGirl has a couple going as well. I figured I would join in.

this article gives some background.









						Freakshow! Weed Gets Weird
					

Mutant marijuana finds a commercial seed release.




					cannabisnow.com


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 7, 2022)

Where can I get them I'm planning next year's in advance anyone got a handful on the site.... What's the quality and taste etc?


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 7, 2022)

If someone does I'd like to have a dozen or so I'll pay postage and some for your time lmk


----------



## boo (Jul 7, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Yup. Last year 40 lb bags were $18.99. Now they are $34.99 when I can find them. Someone in power is to blame for inflation but I don’t think it is who he tells us it is…


I believe I ordered some online at over 65 bucks for the 40 pound sack...we all know who's to blame...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 7, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Where can I get them I'm planning next year's in advance anyone got a handful on the site.... What's the quality and taste etc?


I don’t think anyone on here has tried it. I’m growing them strictly as an oddity. If I get a male and females, I plan on making some seeds. I can hook you up.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 7, 2022)

boo said:


> I believe I ordered some online at over 65 bucks for the 40 pound sack...we all know who's to blame...


Yikes! $65 and my birds will have to fend for themselves…


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 8, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I don’t think anyone on here has tried it. I’m growing them strictly as an oddity. If I get a male and females, I plan on making some seeds. I can hook you up.


Please creator of the universe 1 male and 1 female I'll be watching pretty interesting plant never saw any plants with characteristics like those definitely unique definitely super heavy sativa


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 8, 2022)

Or shoot if you get a female and not a male buy a bottle of that chemical they use to make feminized seeds


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 8, 2022)

Colloidal silver and you can get a small bottle for 10-20 bucks and spray it on the female and bingo feminized seeds


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 8, 2022)

Do a Google search. There's ways to make your own.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 8, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Or shoot if you get a female and not a male buy a bottle of that chemical they use to make feminized seeds


I want to smoke it so colloidal silver is out for me. If I don’t get a male and have 3 females, I may try doing the fem thing on one of them. I think as hippie said, it isn’t that hard to make. A silver coin and a battery from what I recall.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 8, 2022)

Couldn’t get Pro Mix thanks to ‘the best economy in history’ so I got done soil with mycorrhizae in it. Mixed some perlite in and top dressed the plants. No assassination attempts by the squirrel mafia today. Back in under the T5 for the night. I am happy I have 2 different looking freaks. Variety is the herb of life…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 8, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Couldn’t get Pro Mix thanks to ‘the best economy in history’ so I got done soil with mycorrhizae in it. Mixed some perlite in and top dressed the plants. No assassination attempts by the squirrel mafia today. Back in under the T5 for the night. I am happy I have 2 different looking freaks. Variety is the herb of life…View attachment 302483
> View attachment 302484


Yes but both equally freaky tho. I’m sure the freaks will have differences


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 8, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yes but both equally freaky tho. I’m sure the freaks will have differences


Phenotypes for sure. The whispy one I think is more sativa dominant in an already sativa-heavy plant.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 8, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Colloidal silver and you can get a small bottle for 10-20 bucks and spray it on the female and bingo feminized seeds


That's what I'm planning for the first female I get. I should have planted more seeds to make sure I get one, but at the time I didn't know how slow they grow.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 8, 2022)

Taking notes. I'm thinking I'd be better off starting them inside around December/January so they'll be big enough to transplant to the outdoors.

I'm reading anything you three are writing about the freak. As long as its got a decent buzz to it, I'm gonna give it a try.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 8, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Taking notes. I'm thinking I'd be better off starting them inside around December/January so they'll be big enough to transplant to the outdoors.
> 
> I'm reading anything you three are writing about the freak. As long as its got a decent buzz to it, I'm gonna give it a try.


If I manage to get some feminized seeds I'll send some your way.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 9, 2022)

I have been doing some reading about using colloidal silver to make feminized seeds. From what it looks like, you will need at least 2 females. 1 to force into making male flowers with colloidal silver and 1 to pollinate. It sounds like the treated female will not be pollinating itself because it ceases to make female flowers. Is this the case?


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 9, 2022)

I always heard that you can treat one branch with the CS and let it pollinate the rest of the plant. Never done it, so I stand corrected if'n that ain't the correct way.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 9, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I always heard that you can treat one branch with the CS and let it pollinate the rest of the plant. Never done it, so I stand corrected if'n that ain't the correct way.


I’ve heard that too, maybe from you


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 9, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I always heard that you can treat one branch with the CS and let it pollinate the rest of the plant. Never done it, so I stand corrected if'n that ain't the correct way.


I only read 2 articles on the subject so they may have only tried doing the whole plant. I just wondered if I would need 2 females to do it. Also wondering if the pollen from a treated plant renders the pollinated buds unsmokable.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 9, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> If I manage to get some feminized seeds I'll send some your way.


Sweet! I'm even gonna plant some in the front yard just for shits & giggles. The neighbors across the road won't mind.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 9, 2022)

OF, I can't say for sure about smoking the pollinated buds, but I'd do it. I know of a few cancer patients that actually drink CS water. Again, I've never done it, but I'd for sure smoke the buds.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 9, 2022)

Found a picture tutorial where someone did just one branch so I guess I should have just read more. Story of my life…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 9, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> OF, I can't say for sure about smoking the pollinated buds, but I'd do it. I know of a few cancer patients that actually drink CS water. Again, I've never done it, but I'd for sure smoke the buds.


Plenty of articles about the health benefits of colloidal silver out there so it can’t be toxic at certain dosages. Like everything except Covid and monkeypox. Those are deadly to everyone that they kill. 100% of all people who die of those diseases are killed by those diseases. The pope of Covid said so.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 9, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Plenty of articles about the health benefits of colloidal silver out there so it can’t be toxic at certain dosages. Like everything except Covid and monkeypox. Those are deadly to everyone that they kill. 100% of all people who die of those diseases are killed by those diseases. The pope of Covid said so.


Use to work with a guy that was taking some kind of silver stuff I’m not sure if it is the same thing. He took so much it turned his skin silver gray like the tin man.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 9, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Use to work with a guy that was taking some kind of silver stuff I’m not sure if it is the same thing. He took so much it turned his skin silver gray like the tin man.


From what I read that is a sign of some liver toxicity


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 9, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> From what I read that is a sign of some liver toxicity


Yeah, he was taking some kind of supplement that was silver something. I wondered why he continued to take it after his face was changing color. he was alway trying new health stuff. Once he tried this DMSO drip. He would get DMSO intravenously every week. The whole office would smell like fresh oysters after a treatment I mean for a few days and loud. I have heard of folks using it topically but never intravenously. I’m sure there was something to it but was glad when he was off that kick


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 9, 2022)

The original blue man...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 9, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> The original blue man...


Wow, no it wasn’t that bad but a shade of gray or silver for sure I mean you could tell.  This guy must have taken a lot. Why wouldn’t you stop?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 9, 2022)

Seen a guy in the health food store one day looked like that. Was fking weird as hell. Now I know why.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 9, 2022)

It Must have some serious benefits to not minding that side effect. Besides Smurf sex I mean…


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 9, 2022)

It has demonstrable antibacterial properties, but not so much antiviral as far as I can tell. But it has a strong following, especially since all the COVID hysteria destroyed so many lives. 

People take the stuff and then attribute all good experience with it. If they don't get COVID, it must be the CS working. If they get COVID and recover, the CS protected them. The confirmation bias is unassailable. 

Years ago I had a recurring stomach infection. Spent some time in the hospital, went through countless testing only to be prescribed antidepressants because... because if the docs know know what it is, it must be in my head. Anyway, I took CS daily for a couple of weeks out of desperation, and the infection went away. 

Maybe it was the CS, maybe not. Once I felt better, though, I stopped taking it. Many continue taking it, though, even if it doesn't cure them.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 9, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> It has demonstrable antibacterial properties, but not so much antiviral as far as I can tell. But it has a strong following, especially since all the COVID hysteria destroyed so many lives.
> 
> People take the stuff and then attribute all good experience with it. If they don't get COVID, it must be the CS working. If they get COVID and recover, the CS protected them. The confirmation bias is unassailable.
> 
> ...


My sister is convinced that her 4 jabs saved her from a much worse case of Covid. She was sick for 2 weeks with Moronic, I mean omicron(maybe I do mean moronic). She has forgotten that not that long ago, vaccines were protective. I told her most people get over Covid anyway without the jab. She has a deep Mass Formation Psychosis…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 9, 2022)

Fed them again because I can’t help myself. About 1/2 strength nutes with ‘extreme blend’ which has humic and fulvic acid as well as kelp and amino acids. I want faster growth whether they like it or not…


----------



## pute (Jul 9, 2022)

Trim up those fan leaves on the dirt.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 9, 2022)

pute said:


> Trim up those fan leaves on the dirt.


I’m getting sloppy…


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 9, 2022)

I'll be starting the ABC and Stealth Fighter strains soon. It's going to be a mutant summer...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 11, 2022)

Trimmed off the stuff at the dirt level for @pute. 





 One plant has some indication of nute burn(or is may be I hit the laves with nutrient solution). No more feeding for a bit.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 11, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Trimmed off the stuff at the dirt level for @pute. View attachment 302684
> View attachment 302685
> One plant has some indication of nute burn(or is may be I hit the laves with nutrient solution). No more feeding for a bit.





they almost look like small marigold plants


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 11, 2022)

I think the combination of sun and 10000 kelvin T5 lights are helping these to get stocky. The new leaf nodes are pretty tight together. Weirdest looking plants…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 11, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> they almost look like small marigold plants


I hope they aren’t. lol. The seeds looked like immature cannabis seeds. Maybe these should be called ‘Marigold-Juana’?


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 12, 2022)

One of these Freaks seems to have no new growth coming from the top. It looks like a Ken dolls crotch. Not even a spot where a new set of leaves could be developing. It is almost as if it topped itself. Weird…

It looks like the differences I saw early on have fallen by the wayside. Maybe no different phenotypes. The two that didn’t self-top have caught up with the first-to-sprout.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 12, 2022)

this is a close up of the top…


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 12, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> this is a close up of the top…View attachment 302744



Maybe that's the only male...  would be nice if it were that easy to tell.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 12, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Maybe that's the only male...  would be nice if it were that easy to tell.


It will be interesting to see how female and male flowers present since, as we have both read, sexing Freak Show is difficult. I have them labeled sequentially as far as sprouting goes. #1 was first to sprout and the leaves looked wider initially. This is the masturbator(self topped). #2 was the 2nd to sprout(obviously) and had thinner, whispy leaves initially. It was also the victim of a viscous squirrel assault. #3 was last and the leaves initially looked in between skinny and fatty(they had a race at some point, up and down the pillowcase). All three are nearly identical in height. They are getting darker green. I think that is from the humic/fulvic/kelp/amino acid foliar feeds.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 12, 2022)

Mine is growing faster than it started out, but it's not stretching much at all. Most of the branches are very close together. It's going to need a thicker stem to feed that mess. I'm going to add a fan to the grow room to get it moving around some. It does look super happy under the twin TS3000 lights. I still don't know if it's a female, and none of the branches are remotely big enough to clone. That would be the easiest way to find out.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 12, 2022)

Found this grow log on the supafreak in another site. I was excited to see that someone documented it. They started with 4 plants. Ended up chopping the three males. Got all the way down to the short hairs before the landlord said he needed to stop the funny business as the exterminator was coming. He had to chop it down before I got to see an trichomes but still the grow was interesting. I hope it’s ok to post his journal here…








						Superfreak mutations
					

One female plant remaining. I'll sprout some different seeds and put them in there straight on 12/12 for a sorta staggered harvest.  [ATTACH] [ATTACH]...




					forum.grasscity.com


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 12, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 302746


I used to have a stagehand shirt from my Worcester Centrum days that said ‘We ain’t happy until you’re not happy’. Union humor…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 12, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Found this grow log on the supafreak in another site. I was excited to see that someone documented it. They started with 4 plants. Ended up chopping the three males. Got all the way down to the short hairs before the landlord said he needed to stop the funny business as the exterminator was coming. He had to chop it down before I got to see an trichomes but still the grow was interesting. I hope it’s ok to post his journal here…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. I looked at the journal. This is SupaFreak vs Freak Show but similar looking plants. At 3 weeks, this growers plants look similar to mine(3 weeks from seed today). I like the idea of the fan leaves blocking very little light penetration. I had not thought of that. Chopped at 6 weeks of flower is a shame. I imagine the buzz was super frenetic. I have chopped early before and didn’t care for the effect. The moral of that growers story is don’t grow in an apartment as you are at the mercy of the landlord.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 12, 2022)

Fogey's Fables
Mr Fogebuddy how many?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 12, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Fogey's Fables
> Mr Fogebuddy how many?


How many what?

I have nothing on Aesop.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 14, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Found this grow log on the supafreak in another site. I was excited to see that someone documented it. They started with 4 plants. Ended up chopping the three males. Got all the way down to the short hairs before the landlord said he needed to stop the funny business as the exterminator was coming. He had to chop it down before I got to see an trichomes but still the grow was interesting. I hope it’s ok to post his journal here…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Comparing the timing on his grow. His plants at 5 weeks and mine at 6 weeks. 









I'm going to start another Supafreak and see if it grows any faster.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 14, 2022)

Mi


CrashMagnet said:


> Comparing the timing on his grow. His plants at 5 weeks and mine at 6 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Might be that his were receiving 24/7 light in a tent  where yours is an outdoor plant.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 14, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Comparing the timing on his grow. His plants at 5 weeks and mine at 6 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know. His grew more normally than ours right?  I put mine on half nutes early when they were still babies to try to beef them up some. It didnt bother them so I went to full veg nutes the next two waterings I still see no nute response in the leaf color either darker green or slight nute burn. I think I’m gonna up their nutes a bit more in hopes that they are just needing more food to start that growth spurt. Decided to leave them outside no matter what they do as I really have no extra room in the tent and don’t want to bring anything foreign in the veg tent to my plants doing so well in there  They were just a fun experiment and as of now they still get by as marigolds as I’m only allowed 4 plants outside in plain view…


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 14, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Comparing the timing on his grow. His plants at 5 weeks and mine at 6 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well mine should start growing faster now, since they have become inside plants again. They are on 18/6, but getting way more light than the supafreaks were getting.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 14, 2022)

I ordered some Mycorrhizal today to hopefully help with the root structure which I know is very thin or at least was when I transplanted them. Should be here Saturday


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 16, 2022)

Found a June Bug on one of my plants and it left behind 3 turds. Cleaned off the offending material with some water and a paper towel. Should I get a grub control product for the soil or are these too young?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 16, 2022)

Never had a grub in my potted plants.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 16, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Never had a grub in my potted plants.


Neither have I, I bet he was a fluke


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 16, 2022)

I read about June Bugs and they supposedly like to lay there eggs down pretty far(deeper than my pot). I was afraid the brown spots were egg sacs or something but it cleaned up like Gypsy Moth larva ****. It is July for crying out loud! What is a June Bug doing on my plant out of season?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 17, 2022)

Saw roots coming out of the drainage holes so I figured I would copycat @SubmarineGirl and give them a bigger pot. The root balls weren’t as dense as I hoped but I think they will dig the new digs…


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 17, 2022)

That's why I love my fabric pots. No holes needed.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 17, 2022)

These are going to go into my 3 or 5 gallon felts eventually. It feels like I have been growing these for a long time but it hasn’t been 4 weeks from seed yet. Wish I had some EM-1 but I don’t. Probably get a quart here at some point soon.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 17, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Saw roots coming out of the drainage holes so I figured I would copycat @SubmarineGirl and give them a bigger pot. The root balls weren’t as dense as I hoped but I think they will dig the new digs…View attachment 303203
> View attachment 303204



those roots look a lot better now


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 18, 2022)

We had a nice all day light rain. They look like they grew close to an inch. The one on the left ‘self topped’ which is why it has 2 branches coming off the main stem.


----------



## boo (Jul 18, 2022)

healthy and happy looking little freaks...I'm curious as to what you guys get in 4 months or so...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 18, 2022)

boo said:


> healthy and happy looking little freaks...I'm curious as to what you guys get in 4 months or so...


I saw a grow journal on a different site where the thread started in Sept and ended in Dec.  so I think 4 months is about right. Going to have to finish inside because November in Massachusetts is not cannabis friendly outside. Even October is iffy. I’m hoping that doesn’t screw them up.

Edited because I typed ‘do’ instead of ‘so’. This happens to me frequently because I need to learn to proof read…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 18, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I saw a grow journal on a different site where the thread started in Sept and ended in Dec.  do I think 4 months is about right. Going to have to finish inside because November in Massachusetts is not cannabis friendly outside. Even October is iffy. I’m hoping that doesn’t screw them up.


Screw them up, that’s a good one


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 18, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Screw them up, that’s a good one


Like they need any help with that…


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 19, 2022)

I must be giving mine too much light. Yours have nice spacing between all the branches. The branches on mine are mostly bunched together, even knotted in places like it's having a bad hair day.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 19, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I must be giving mine too much light. Yours have nice spacing between all the branches. The branches on mine are mostly bunched together, even knotted in places like it's having a bad hair day.


I am giving mine 24/7 light. They are outside during the day and in my furnace room under a T5 light at night. I wasn’t happy with how close the nodes were so I raised my T5 up higher than I normally have it(probably a few inches above the tops as opposed to about an inch). I measured them this morning and will measure again tonight after what is supposed to be a sunny cloudless day. They look like they are ‘taking off’ and growing quickly. I don’t know if it was the rain all day yesterday with no sun or if they like the larger containers with fresh soil and perlite(the soil I am using says it is a soil builder with mychorizae-oops - I should read labels) or if they just have established themselves and are growing faster now.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 19, 2022)

I will be topping the 2 that didn’t self-top tonight. I like how the self-topped plant is looking better than the ones that are growing more like normal plants.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 19, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I must be giving mine too much light. Yours have nice spacing between all the branches. The branches on mine are mostly bunched together, even knotted in places like it's having a bad hair day.


Thats why its called Freakshow. I always liked a bushy plant.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 19, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Thats why its called Freakshow. I always liked a bushy plant.


It's freaky alright. This was the two week transition. It looks even weirder this morning.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 19, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I must be giving mine too much light. Yours have nice spacing between all the branches. The branches on mine are mostly bunched together, even knotted in places like it's having a bad hair day.


I’m betting that your plants will be the freakiest crash…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 19, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I will be topping the 2 that didn’t self-top tonight. I like how the self-topped plant is looking better than the ones that are growing more like normal plants.


My two didn’t self top like that. It’s like it’s taking care of itself.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 19, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> My two didn’t self top like that. It’s like it’s taking care of itself.


I’ve read that self topping is a rarity but more common in sativa dominant plants. It is interesting how the bottom nodes have become so vigorous. I am guessing that my tallest plant, which was the last to sprout, is going to be a male. The other 2 I am hoping are female. I know I read somewhere that Freaks are more difficult to sex but a grow journal I saw on another site seems like it develops normally. We will see how it goes.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 19, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I’ve read that self topping is a rarity but more common in sativa dominant plants. It is interesting how the bottom nodes have become so vigorous. I am guessing that my tallest plant, which was the last to sprout, is going to be a male. The other 2 I am hoping are female. I know I read somewhere that Freaks are more difficult to sex but a grow journal I saw on another site seems like it develops normally. We will see how it goes.


I topped mine a couple days ago at the fifth node but haven’t seen any lower node growth yet. Perhaps mine will catch up to y’all’s soon.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 19, 2022)

All 3 grew about 3/4” today. I topped the 2 that needed it and gave them a dose of bokashi bran. Going to give them a dose of EM-1 tomorrow before hitting the beach…


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Kindbud (Jul 19, 2022)

Well stopped by the freak show and I guess since I'm hoping for a male to pollinate the females I'll put in my guess of what they are....


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 19, 2022)

Just a educated guess knowing males are usually the taller, stretchier and thin plants of the group


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 20, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Well stopped by the freak show and I guess since I'm hoping for a male to pollinate the females I'll put in my guess of what they are....
> View attachment 303424


That is my thought too. I think I posted that I thought the tall one is going to be a male earlier in this thread. Glad you agree. The one on the left is a weird-o though. It is the shortest(and the first one to sprout) because it self topped. The meristem just stopped putting out leaves. The one on the right that we are thinking is male was the last seed to sprout by a couple of days.

Edited because spelling ‘weird-o’ without the dash gets turned into all asterisks….


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 20, 2022)

I haven’t had to LST a plant in a long time. One is pretty unruly. They grew between 2 and 3 inches in 24 hours.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 21, 2022)

Wow, might have to start using some of that em-1. I cut the lights down to half and finally got some vertical growth, but nothing like that. The two autos in the room did the same.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 21, 2022)

Never bring a pipe cleaner to a gun fight. 8 hours later…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 21, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Wow, might have to start using some of that em-1. I cut the lights down to half and finally got some vertical growth, but nothing like that. The two autos in the room did the same.


I am not willing to chalk it up to just the EM-1. I have been throwing the kitchen sink at these. @SubmarineGirl got me thinking about mychorizae. My potting soil(some off brand ‘soil builder’ is what the bag says) has some in it. I have been feeding them Extreme Blend that has humic and fulvic acids as well as enzymes in it(been doing a foliar feed of the stuff too). I also added a new player to my bench. Bokashi bran is supposed to have beneficial microbes in it and the literature says it can be used as a top dressing. I also top dressed the plants probably 36 hours ago. My brain is mush the last few years and I forgot about some stuff I used maybe 7 years ago called 3P(I think) that was like Jobe sticks but made of beneficial microorganisms. I can’t find the company anymore but loved what it did to my plants. Rock hard buds and beautiful colors(Buckeye Purple grow). I think those sticks of 3P may have been compressed bokashi bran. All I know is you got me into this and if Mrs Fogey finds my arm sticking out of an Old Fogey shaped Freak bush, she will know who to thank… 

Edit:I hate autocorrect… And proof reading. Edited because I sound like my brain is mush…


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 21, 2022)

if it ain’t one thing it’s another

sometimes my plant attitude goes to he ll when the problems start piling up

it is no fun tearing a grow down and starting over

but if one grows long enough , there will be some setbacks and some start all over days

it is part of the price we pay to grow our own medicine


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 21, 2022)

Looks like a freak Show Sativa to me.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 21, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> if it ain’t one thing it’s another
> 
> sometimes my plant attitude goes to he ll when the problems start piling up
> 
> ...


I like having this problem. Fast growth I will take any day of the week for sure. I am not ready to tear this grow down yet.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 21, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Looks like a freak Show Sativa to me.


@Kindbud and me are thinking that unruly character is a male. Haven’t grown a highly sativa dominant plant in a long time. Variety is the herb of life.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 21, 2022)

Never know about Sativa's when it comes to make and female because they grow tall and lanky .


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 21, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Never know about Sativa's when it comes to make and female because they grow tall and lanky .


I’ve only grown feminized sat-dom before so I haven’t seen a male yet. I think this one knows it’s pronouns…


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 21, 2022)

So tell me old wise Freaky One
How does the garden grow?
Is it nice like old spice, or spoiled like old lady Doyle


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 21, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> So tell me old wise Freaky One
> How does the garden grow?
> Is it nice like old spice, or spoiled like old lady Doyle


Yes


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 21, 2022)

My EM-A is fermenting pretty well…




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 21, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> My EM-A is fermenting pretty well…
> View attachment 303545


What the heck?
EM-A?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 21, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> What the heck?
> EM-A?


EM-A is ‘activated’ EM-1. It is a way to stretch the EM-1. The EM-A is the same or similar to EM-1 but is 2nd generation(kinda like cloning it). Mix 1 part EM-1, one part unsulphered blackstrap molasses and 18 parts water. The ‘kit’ I bought from ScAmazon appeared to be a quart of EM-1 and 2 lbs of EM-1 bokashi bran but was only 16 ozs of EM-1 and the bran. I will get at least 160 ozs of EM-A from the bottle(160 gallons when diluted for feeding) I bought and I wanted it now so I didn’t send the ‘kit’ back.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 21, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> EM-A is ‘activated’ EM-1. It is a way to stretch the EM-1. The EM-A is the same or similar to EM-1 but is 2nd generation(kinda like cloning it). Mix 1 part EM-1, one part unsulphered blackstrap molasses and 18 parts water. The ‘kit’ I bought from ScAmazon appeared to be a quart of EM-1 and 2 lbs of EM-1 bokashi bran but was only 16 ozs of EM-1 and the bran. I will get at least 160 ozs of EM-A from the bottle(160 gallons when diluted for feeding) I bought and I wanted it now so I didn’t send the ‘kit’ back.


Is the EM1 that expensive that you would have to stretch it?  You got a whole laboratory going on there. The hubs already said my kitchen looks like a laboratory after making the vape juice and my last tincture. There were syringes test tubes filters and all kinds of bottles not to mention the flower. This would really impress him  do you have a need for 160 gallons when diluted of the stuff?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 21, 2022)

I use the stuff on my houseplants too. It is supposed to be a deodorizer too but I haven’t tried it. The bottle of EM-1 will last me probably a year if I make EM-A with it. It will last me 16 waterings/feedings if I don’t. A quart costs about $30 but I don’t need to buy it once every couple of months or so this way. The EM-A bottle will live in my furnace room so it isn’t in Mrs Fogey’s line of sight. She like to see the houseplants flower and this stuff seems to promote that. Win-win for me.


----------



## pute (Jul 21, 2022)

Interesting


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 21, 2022)

Cannabis bondage…


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 21, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Cannabis bondage…View attachment 303562


MONSTER..............


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 21, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> MONSTER..............


I’m thinking of getting them some leather chaps…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 22, 2022)

Bonsai…


----------



## boo (Jul 22, 2022)

those are the freakiest pot plants I've ever seen...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 22, 2022)

boo said:


> those are the freakiest pot plants I've ever seen...


They stink like pot. A lot. Weird for such small plants. They seem to want to grow up and not develop lower nodes. That is why I am tying them up like a sadist. They are undoubtedly the freakiest pot plants I have seen too. I don’t really care how they turn out(but would love it if they are dank). I just find them to be interesting.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 22, 2022)

boo said:


> those are the freakiest pot plants I've ever seen...


We're just getting started. I haven't even popped a Chainsaw Massacre seed yet : )

Agree with OF on the smell. Even my nearly useless nose can smell something funky coming off that little freak show plant.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 22, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> We're just getting started. I haven't even popped a Chainsaw Massacre seed yet : )
> 
> Agree with OF on the smell. Even my nearly useless nose can smell something funky coming off that little freak show plant.


Skunky? Mine are. My sense of smell is shot as well.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 22, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Skunky? Mine are. My sense of smell is shot as well.


I've been on nose spray since I was 12, phenylephrine. I've stopped for months or occasionally years at a time, but always go back. In almost 50 years of use, the only side effects have been a slight insomnia, a tendency to get nose bleeds in a fight, and the gradual decline of my sense of smell. I can still smell bacon, diesel, and pot plants in flower. So I was super happy when the little freak show started giving off something I could detect. 

Not sure about skunky, but definitely more bacon than diesel : )


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 22, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I've been on nose spray since I was 12, phenylephrine. I've stopped for months or occasionally years at a time, but always go back. In almost 50 years of use, the only side effects have been a slight insomnia, a tendency to get nose bleeds in a fight, and the gradual decline of my sense of smell. I can still smell bacon, diesel, and pot plants in flower. So I was super happy when the little freak show started giving off something I could detect.
> 
> Not sure about skunky, but definitely more bacon than diesel : )


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 22, 2022)

I transplanted mine today. Into their big pots I had reserved for them. I noticed too that they smell very skunky for such small plants. I’ll post a picture of mine tomorrow On my page. They are finally showing inner node growth after I topped them a couple days ago. My back porch already smells strong of weed now I can’t imagine what it will smell like when these two plants get a bit larger. My momma already mentioned that my backyard smells a little like a skunk might live nearby. I told her that it was the plants she was smelling. She was not impressed . I’m hoping that means I have some good stuff growing out there


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 22, 2022)

Cool cool pictures and updates  Awesome I missed a couple days. But hey how'd that buckeye purp turn out? I got some years ago that didn't want to turn as purple as some pictures of that strain must have been different pheno I believe... We even got a extra AC unit that would roll around to put into that room trying to drop the temp more then the main would drop it too lol....
.....
.......
Hey I see Mr tall and lankys got some others thinking it's a male too and you might have said that but I don't know... I just said it cause if it was my plants id say male too all my taller plants this year were males. But hey they "usually" are but with that 90% sativa genetics and with those freaky leaves might be the opposite lol guess we will find out are you flowering them inside or out????


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 22, 2022)

They will have to finish inside. I think November is when they should be done and Massachusetts is not a good place for cannabis outside much into October much less November. My BP was awesome. It got cold in my basement during flower. The room is I heated and pretty sure it was winter. I think my tent got into the upper 50’s so they were purple up the ying yang.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 22, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> They stink like pot. A lot. Weird for such small plants. They seem to want to grow up and not develop lower nodes. That is why I am tying them up like a sadist. They are undoubtedly the freakiest pot plants I have seen too. I don’t really care how they turn out(but would love it if they are dank). I just find them to be interesting.


I think they will be plenty dank by the way they smell already. Maybe an outside smoke  don’t think now that those fake marigolds will hide them much with that stink.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 23, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Bonsai…View attachment 303716
> View attachment 303717
> View attachment 303718


Force them to wear undersized shoes


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 23, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Force them to wear undersized shoes


You are mixing cultures there, rost. Foot binding is Chinese. Bonsai is Japanese(though in bonsai training, the roots get trimmed up so that would be more like cutting off the geisha’s toes)…


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 23, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> You are mixing cultures there, rost. Foot binding is Chinese. Bonsai is Japanese(though in bonsai training, the roots get trimmed up so that would be more like cutting off the geisha’s toes)…


Oh so we are going there now


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 23, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> You are mixing cultures there, rost. Foot binding is Chinese. Bonsai is Japanese(though in bonsai training, the roots get trimmed up so that would be more like cutting off the geisha’s toes)…


This reminds me of a 1st date I went on with a gal who needed an underwire bra, wholly cows , the bra could be used to pull a stump.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 23, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Oh so we are going there now


I awoke this morning but am not woke. Just the facts, ma’am. Only the facts-Joe Friday on any given day…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 23, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> This reminds me of a 1st date I went on with a gal who needed an underwire bra, wholly cows , the bra could be used to pull a stump.


Did it pull your stump?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 23, 2022)

Uh oh, drifting again. Not a bad thing. Just a statement of fact. Only the facts…


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 23, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I awoke this morning but am not woke. Just the facts, ma’am. Only the facts-Joe Friday on any given day…


That and made the Earth move a little too


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 23, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Uh oh, drifting again. Not a bad thing. Just a statement of fact. Only the facts…


Drifting was on yesterday


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 23, 2022)

Quite a growth spurt today…


----------



## QBCrocket (Jul 23, 2022)

Gday OF8 , Hope you aint smoken that


----------



## Bubba (Jul 23, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> OF, I can't say for sure about smoking the pollinated buds, but I'd do it. I know of a few cancer patients that actually drink CS water. Again, I've never done it, but I'd for sure smoke the buds.


I take CS, you can buy it in any heath store. Do not drink bathtub or diy CS, can be very bad turn you blue. Types you eat are made differently to be much safer.

I always heard, (never tried it) was to paint it on an area of a plant, where you would get some male buds. Then use the pollen fertilize another plant with. They say not to smoke plant you put it on, I would think the weed that came from making seeds would be fine. How much CS can be in pollen, let alone a seed raised from it.

One of my seed companies I buy from sells some product for feminizing seeds.
20twentyMedecino maybe?

Bubba


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 23, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> This reminds me of a 1st date I went on with a gal who needed an underwire bra, wholly cows , the bra could be used to pull a stump.


Had one of those a long time ago. They ain't fun when they hit yer toes, I'm tellin' ya.

OK, let me get this straight; There's now four of you folks growing the Freak?
KB
OF
Subgal
Crash

Right?


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 23, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Had one of those a long time ago. They ain't fun when they hit yer toes, I'm tellin' ya.
> 
> OK, let me get this straight; There's now four of you folks growing the Freak?
> KB
> ...


Freak, supafreak, Australian Bastard and Chainsaw massacre. All mutants : )


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 23, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Had one of those a long time ago. They ain't fun when they hit yer toes, I'm tellin' ya.
> 
> OK, let me get this straight; There's now four of you folks growing the Freak?
> KB
> ...


I didn’t know KB was growing it too


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 23, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Freak, supafreak, Australian Bastard and Chainsaw massacre. All mutants : )


You gonna grow them inside crash?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 23, 2022)

Guess we need a freak section but I guess we all got a little freak in us


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 23, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I didn’t know KB was growing it too


Page 12, post 231, or maybe I misunderstood?


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 23, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> You gonna grow them inside crash?


It's looking that way. I don't think any of them will be ready to harvest before it gets cold out.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 23, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Page 12, post 231, or maybe I misunderstood?


I thought he was betting on the OF plants but I could be wrong. Seems like I do remember him saying he wanted to grow them too


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 23, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> It's looking that way. I don't think any of them will be ready to harvest before it gets cold out.


Should be an interesting looking winter garden


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 23, 2022)

QBCrocket said:


> Gday OF8 , Hope you aint smoken that


I have not popped that shrimp on the barbie yet, mate. Did I say that right?


----------



## QBCrocket (Jul 23, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I have not popped that shrimp on the barbie yet, mate. Did I say that right?


yeh mate , nailed it


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 23, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I didn’t know KB was growing it too


I don’t think he is yet.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 24, 2022)

I noticed yesterday 2 of the 3 plants already have alternating nodes @ 32 days from seed. Fed them and gave a dose of EM. The soil is drying out about daily now but it is hot and sunny. Found some dechlorination stuff I bought a couple of years ago so I am going to use it in lieu of having buckets of water hanging around to evaporate the chlorine. 1 ml of the stuff is enough to dechlorinate 20 gallons of water. Had to get creative and ‘mathy’ to dilute it to dechlorinate gallon jugs…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 24, 2022)

Older leaves are looking pretty poor. Clipped off the meristem of the self-topper. Yellow and brown, flush it down. Seeing roots coming out of the bottom. I will up-pot them tomorrow. Too hot to play around with plants today…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 25, 2022)

Up-potted these this morning. Put some EM bokashi bran in the soil(~3/4 cup in 2 gallons of soil) as well as some extra perlite. They have been spending the night outside the past couple of nights. Good root development. The pebbles in the old pots were to prevent the soil from getting flushed out of the drainage holes and prevent the bottom soil from pooling water too. The new pots just have some old door screen in the bottom. The drainage holes are too large. I think they were used for hydro originally.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 25, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I don’t think he is yet.


You can pin that one on me. For some reason, I got the idea that KB was doing Freaks, too. Every now and then my brain goes off channel.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 25, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Guess we need a freak section but I guess we all got a little freak in us


Do ya need a lil freak in Ya


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 27, 2022)

I think the fresh soil, bokashi bran and EM are a bit too much for my plants. Haven’t fed them in a while but I am seeing some nute burn. Should have seen it coming since EM and bokashi bran are supposed to enhance microbe life and thus nutrient uptake. Straight water for a bit…
#1




#2




#3



Getting some internode growth.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 29, 2022)

walked by these today at the farm store. They are mosquito plants. Thought for sure they were selling some freaks. Thought of you and @CrashMagnet when I saw them. Made me do a double take


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 29, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I didn’t know KB was growing it too


I'm not currently growing it...... But I will be making it a 1/3rd of next year's grow them freaks. Then the rest will be the 420 give away Bruce banner seeds then bigs chem9, c99 and a few others he sent kindly donated to this inferior bud grower lol. The rest are a bunch of crosses oldfogey made of Mimosa, Golden Lemon and Triple Grape crosses that will be next year's outdoor run. Then after next outdoor season if it's still illegal I'm gonna have to make a run to a state that I can grow legally my outlaw days are coming to a close...... Maybe Virginia close to the border by the coast. I've got to ponder on it and see how the vote goes in the fall peace


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 30, 2022)

These feckers sure are finicky…

#1




#2





#3





I think the transplant, the hot soil mix, topping, over-watering(Mother Nature is to blame for that)and me helicoptering them ain’t helping…


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 30, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> These feckers sure are finicky…
> 
> #1
> View attachment 304503
> ...


Yup yup plants grow the most when you aren't paying attention to there every node forsure. I'm gonna see what I can do with them next year


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 1, 2022)

My marigolds are finally starting to bloom…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 3, 2022)

I am going to give these a dose of bloom nutes and epsom salt later. Seeing what I think is a bit of potassium deficiency AND I am out of Cal Mag. Gotta get a couple of bags of good soil so I am getting the Cal Mag at the same time. Mrs Fogey doesn’t want me spreading the ‘Rona around though so I need to wait a couple of days…


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 3, 2022)

Idk they are looking good to me still what have you given them so far nutrients wise? It looks like they are right at the size I'd start increasing the amount by a ML everytime.... Bloom nutrients are they already starting to preflowering how old are they a month??


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 3, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Idk they are looking good to me still what have you given them so far nutrients wise? It looks like they are right at the size I'd start increasing the amount by a ML everytime.... Bloom nutrients are they already starting to preflowering how old are they a month??


I am giving them Kelp4Less Grow and Extreme Blend, some EM-1, occasional epsom salt and Humbolt County Micro(also occasionally). I was seeing what I think is a potassium deficiency. Tge lower leaves have some brown edges and aren’t that healthy green I like. I am only giving them a bump of bloom nutes to get a bit more potassium. No where near ready to flower. They are about 6 weeks from seed. I think the soil I have them in is garbage. As I said earlier, I plan on getting some Roots Organics soil but I am a ripe ‘Rona factory at the moment do out of respect for people who need to work, I am not sharing my designer germs with the public.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 4, 2022)

Need more CalMag.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 4, 2022)

Found while flies on my other plants. Found one on one of the freaks. Sprayed everyone down with spinosad. They look like trees on Aruba(or pictures I have seen-ain’t never been there, they tell me it’s nice) from my foot-binding…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 4, 2022)

They do look a lot like mini trees


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 4, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> They do look a lot like mini trees


Tying them up seemed like a good idea but… meh. They seem to be doing ok since I unbound them anyway. I think what I am seeing on my plants are white weedhoppers, not white flies. Spinosad will make them sad I hope.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 7, 2022)

Filling in a bit. Topped again the other day probably for the last time. They seem to slow down when I am mean to them…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 7, 2022)

I brought the freaks inside due to a pretty good wind and lightning. They were inside for 5 minutes and my fattest cat decided she wasn’t fat enough..,


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 7, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I brought the freaks inside due to a pretty good wind and lightning. They were inside for 5 minutes and my fattest cat decided she wasn’t fat enough..,View attachment 305427


They are probably freaking out now


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 8, 2022)

Picked up some Roots Organics Green Lite soil and AN Perfect pH Grow, Bloom and Micro as well as GH Cal Mag. Starting to see roots poking out of the bottom of the pots so tomorrow the freaks get up-potted to 3 gallon felt pots. I am new to AN nutes. I like the idea of not having to pH(since I never do anyway)…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 9, 2022)

Up-potted to their final containers. Mixed about a cup of bokashi bran into the 1.5 cu ft bag of Green Lite. Watered in with a couple tablespoons of epsom salt in a gallon of water. Removed some lower growth. Fingers crossed…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 9, 2022)

They look good in their new pots. My fingers crossed too


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 13, 2022)

Any on the freaks show sex yet?? I think that they should soon since they're getting bigger


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 14, 2022)

I'm waiting for you guys to harvest and give a smoke report.


----------



## QBCrocket (Aug 14, 2022)

Are these related to ABC  (Australian Bastard Cannabis)




__





						The ABC's of Australian Bastard Cannabis
					

ABC or Australian Bastard Cannabis is a variety of Cannabis you could be growing in your backyard without even knowing it! Australia's very own landra




					friendlyaussiebuds.com


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 14, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Any on the freaks show sex yet?? I think that they should soon since they're getting bigger


Nothing yet.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 14, 2022)

QBCrocket said:


> Are these related to ABC  (Australian Bastard Cannabis)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don’t think they are. These freaks were bred by someone in the northwest who chose weird plants genotypes of sativas to breed with each other. Another member is growing some ABC though. Look up crash’s journal. He has some weird looking plants and some pretty good humor in his posts.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 14, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I don’t think they are. These freaks were bred by someone in the northwest who chose weird plants genotypes of sativas to breed with each other. Another member is growing some ABC though. Look up crash’s journal. He has some weird looking plants and some pretty good humor in his posts.




sounds like an old school grower from days long gone , Hyb


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 14, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I'm waiting for you guys to harvest and give a smoke report.


Mine will be ready late next year for sure


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 14, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> sounds like an old school grower from days long gone , Hyb


This is the story…









						Freakshow! Weed Gets Weird
					

Mutant marijuana finds a commercial seed release.




					cannabisnow.com


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 14, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> sounds like an old school grower from days long gone , Hyb


Ha! I just read the article and the Freaks have some Big Sur Holy Bud in their lineage.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 14, 2022)

Removed some lower growth today. These are not bulking up like I would expect. 54 days from seed…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 14, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Removed some lower growth today. These are not bulking up like I would expect. 54 days from seed…View attachment 306102


Mine aren’t either. Don't really know what I can take off anymore to encourage growth. They are getting tall and do has some upper node growth but not much downstairs.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 14, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Mine aren’t either. Don't really know what I can take off anymore to encourage growth. They are getting tall and do has some upper node growth but not much downstairs.
> View attachment 306104
> View attachment 306105
> View attachment 306106
> View attachment 306107


I am enjoying the challenge these plants are giving me for sure. They may just not like to be trained. Crash has a nice dense one though. Maybe I have too much shade in my backyard and they would behave better in a tent(I think crash’s plants are in a tent now). I have more seeds so I may try more in the winter inside but I have some Big Sur Holy Weed that I am very psyched about growing. Maybe I will try 2 of each in my tent and have a sativa winter…


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Aug 14, 2022)

Look at the freakshow go, it getting tall. Just wondering what it will look like when it buds.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 14, 2022)

bigbudsbruddah said:


> Look at the freakshow go, it getting tall. Just wondering what it will look like when it buds.


You and me both…

Probably will look like a marigold…


----------



## CrashMagnet (Aug 14, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> You and me both…
> 
> Probably will look like a marigold…


Don't smoke the marigolds...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 14, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Don't smoke the marigolds...


As long as the flowers have THC, I will smoke those marigolds. I have read a couple smoke reports for Freakshow. They are positive and talk about the sativa buzz. Sativa’s are the bomb. Not sure why I have been growing so few sativas. Availability maybe. Looking forward to trying the marigolds sometime in 2023…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 15, 2022)

After finding some spider mites on my other plants(no sign of them on the Freaks but who could tell really?), I gave everyone a good spinosadding. I also fed the Freaks with some of the AN pH Perfect nutes along with a dose of GO CaMg+. Hopefully they pick up on growing a bit…


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 15, 2022)

Are you pushing nutrients to them how are they reacting to them they are freaks might need to push the ML up


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 15, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Are you pushing nutrients to them how are they reacting to them they are freaks might need to push the ML up


I am taking it easy on them. They are in new soil with bokashi bran added in as of a few days ago. The soil is Roots Organics Green Lite which has michorrizae and a bunch of other stuff(_Perlite, Peat Moss, Composted Forest Material, Coco Fiber, Pumice, Worm Castings, Bat Guano, Soybean Meal, Fishbone Meal, Fish Meal, and Kelp Meal)_ in it. The soil has always done well for me. I want to let the micro herd do it’s thing with what is in the soil so I will probably not feed them again for a bit. I maybe should have not fed them today but I did what I done did…


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 15, 2022)

Oh yeah you got a good blend of nutrients in the soil alone was just curious on if there sensitive to nutrients or not for when I run them


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 15, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Oh yeah you got a good blend of nutrients in the soil alone was just curious on if there sensitive to nutrients or not for when I run them


They are not your average plant for sure. I am going with the premise that the seeds were harvested early so there may be some ‘birth defects’ in these seeds. All the seeds I received(some of which somehow wound up at your house) looked immature(pale and small). 3 out of 4 popped though so they are viable. If I get a male and female, I will be growing the pollinated plants until the seeds are ready so however the seeds you have wound up at your house may be replaced with healthier versions of what you have. In all honesty though, I have to thank @CrashMagnet for roping me into this strandivar. It is entertaining to have a ‘problem child’ so to speak.


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 15, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> They are not your average plant for sure. I am going with the premise that the seeds were harvested early so there may be some ‘birth defects’ in these seeds. All the seeds I received(some of which somehow wound up at your house) looked immature(pale and small). 3 out of 4 popped though so they are viable. If I get a male and female, I will be growing the pollinated plants until the seeds are ready so however the seeds you have wound up at your house may be replaced with healthier versions of what you have. In all honesty though, I have to thank @CrashMagnet for roping me into this strandivar. It is entertaining to have a ‘problem child’ so to speak.


Cool cool yea I inspected them the other day and observed that they were white and different looking but they are freaks..... Also I am going to remember to C Silver a female Freak Show and a few of the other 12 genetics that I have to keep the genetics alive...... I lost a bunch of good genetics years ago and don't plan on making that mistake again


----------



## CrashMagnet (Aug 15, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> They are not your average plant for sure. I am going with the premise that the seeds were harvested early so there may be some ‘birth defects’ in these seeds. All the seeds I received(some of which somehow wound up at your house) looked immature(pale and small). 3 out of 4 popped though so they are viable. If I get a male and female, I will be growing the pollinated plants until the seeds are ready so however the seeds you have wound up at your house may be replaced with healthier versions of what you have. In all honesty though, I have to thank @CrashMagnet for roping me into this strandivar. It is entertaining to have a ‘problem child’ so to speak.


Same here with the immature seeds. Same with supafreak seeds as well.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 15, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Cool cool yea I inspected them the other day and observed that they were white and different looking but they are freaks..... Also I am going to remember to C Silver a female Freak Show and a few of the other 12 genetics that I have to keep the genetics alive...... I lost a bunch of good genetics years ago and don't plan on making that mistake again


The other seeds look good though, huh? The TGxTL are big and striped and for me they gave me 6 seedlings from 4 seeds so I think they are prolific. The BSHW seeds(God knows where they came from) look nice as well to me. @CrashMagnet should try some of those. He has a knack for finding weird phenotypes. Love his variegated plant.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 15, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Same here with the immature seeds. Same with supafreak seeds as well.


We have the genetics so we can grow some seeds out properly. I just wanted the genetics personally and Humbolt was out of stock so I am happy I got the seeds you steered me towards. I enjoy a challenge.


----------



## pute (Aug 15, 2022)

Good thread fogey. You haven't mentioned your spider might problem are they gone. I was wondering because spinosad isn't the most effective product to use on spider mites. Great on thrips and white flies but not mites. Anyway just wondering.


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 15, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> The other seeds look good though, huh? The TGxTL are big and striped and for me they gave me 6 seedlings from 4 seeds so I think they are prolific. The BSHW seeds(God knows where they came from) look nice as well to me. @CrashMagnet should try some of those. He has a knack for finding weird phenotypes. Love his variegated plant.


Oh yea they were mature tiger striped seeds but...... How'd you get 6 seedlings off of just 4 seeds???? That's nuts if it's not a mistype or something.  I've never had anything like that happen to me before, I've never heard of anything like that happening either craziness


----------



## CrashMagnet (Aug 15, 2022)

These seeds??


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 15, 2022)

pute said:


> Good thread fogey. You haven't mentioned your spider might problem are they gone. I was wondering because spinosad isn't the most effective product to use on spider mites. Great on thrips and white flies but not mites. Anyway just wondering.


I just sprayed them today. I will update in a day or so. The Freaks don’t appear to be infected but the leaves are so weird looking that they could be. I had a grow one year where the mites only affected one strain. I think it was Mendo Cookies and the Mimosa plants were not infected. Brix level maybe? The plants I have that have mites are kind of a goof. I think there are 5 plants in one 1 gallon pot. I intended them to be a houseplant but they are flowering so I will let them do their thing. They are not ‘healthy’. I haven’t been feeding them much(since they were going to be houseplants kind of like our president). I may try blasting them with molasses as a foliar feed. I have read that insects can’t digest sugars so if the spinosad doesn’t help, I will kill ‘em with sweetness…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 15, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> These seeds??


Those are handsome seeds…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 15, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Oh yea they were mature tiger striped seeds but...... How'd you get 6 seedlings off of just 4 seeds???? That's nuts if it's not a mistype or something.  I've never had anything like that happen to me before, I've never heard of anything like that happening either craziness


Not a mistype. I planted 4 seeds. I got 6 plants. The weird thing was the 2nd seedling from each twin popped up a couple of inches from the first seedling. I am positive I did not plant 6 seeds. I have seen threads from people who have twin zygotes. It happens. I will have to look back sometime to see if I can ID which plants were twins. I may have lost the traceability. I am a scatterbrain. I look forward to seeing your results. You grow some nice plants. I am a hack.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 15, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> These seeds??


These are my F2’s from the TGxTL plants. You can’t smoke seeds but they are pretty robust looking seeds…
You want some?


----------



## CrashMagnet (Aug 15, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> These are my F2’s from the TGxTL plants. You can’t smoke seeds but they are pretty robust looking seeds…
> You want some?
> View attachment 306194


Sure! You want some supafreak seeds?


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 15, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Not a mistype. I planted 4 seeds. I got 6 plants. The weird thing was the 2nd seedling from each twin popped up a couple of inches from the first seedling. I am positive I did not plant 6 seeds. I have seen threads from people who have twin zygotes. It happens. I will have to look back sometime to see if I can ID which plants were twins. I may have lost the traceability. I am a scatterbrain. I look forward to seeing your results. You grow some nice plants. I am a hack.


Nah your not a hack bud love checking up on your grows the hill Plants backyard, and indoor plant etc. Your one of the only ones I follow on a daily basis you Bigsir, subgirl, and just started watching Crash's grow. But me I'm far from a pro! I've grown more plants then I can remember or count them all but there's always some new strain to try or new method, location etc. Your no hack you've done something I've never seen or had happen 6 plants from 4 seeds is legendary status FoG!!!!


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 15, 2022)

there you all go again , giving away seeds

if ya all are not careful it might catch on


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 15, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Nah your not a hack bud love checking up on your grows the hill Plants backyard, and indoor plant etc. Your one of the only ones I follow on a daily basis you Bigsir, subgirl, and just started watching Crash's grow. But me I'm far from a pro! I've grown more plants then I can remember or count them all but there's always some new strain to try or new method, location etc. Your no hack you've done something I've never seen or had happen 6 plants from 4 seeds is legendary status FoG!!!!


I had nothing to do with the twins other than introducing the mother and father to one another. The genetics are not mine but I am certain the genetics are good. Both plants were clones selected by a woman who is an expert in this field. My brother is growing done different crosses from the male and his buds look very pretty. Again, I just put the seeds in the soil and got twins(twice in 4 seeds). 

Whooops! I am buzzed! Over and out!


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 15, 2022)

Yea spread the love and genetics around I still can't believe that seeds are still selling for 10+ $ a piece still like they were a decade ago when I ordered my first couple pack and spent 300 bucks on some seeds smh


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 15, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I had nothing to do with the twins other than introducing the mother and father to one another. The genetics are not mine but I am certain the genetics are good. Both plants were clones selected by a woman who is an expert in this field. My brother is growing done different crosses from the male and his buds look very pretty. Again, I just put the seeds in the soil and got twins(twice in 4 seeds).
> 
> Whooops! I am buzzed! Over and out!


Yea yea yea if it was me they would have been single plants you got that twin mojo lol I'll have to remember that when I germinate that set to see if another rare event happens


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 16, 2022)

I found this Freakshow plant growing up at a school near me…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 17, 2022)

The AN pH Perfect nutes I am trying have greened up the Freaks big time in a couple of days time. I have always been a bit jealous of people with dark green, shiny leaves. It likely is the combination of the AN and the fresh Roots Organics soil. I hope I didn’t over feed them. No tip burn though.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 17, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> The AN pH Perfect nutes I am trying have greened up the Freaks big time in a couple of days time. I have always been a bit jealous of people with dark green, shiny leaves. It likely is the combination of the AN and the fresh Roots Organics soil. I hope I didn’t over feed them. No tip burn though.View attachment 306354


Looking good


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 21, 2022)

Starting to see what I think is indication of a male. It looks similar to @SubmarineGirl ‘a flowering Freak. I see some ‘hairs’ on this plant but I am thinking now that they are ‘stellate’ hairs(had to look that one up). The pic is the best I could get(my shaky Parkinsonism Disease hands suck). Looking at it in real life though, I see what looks to be some ‘balls’. Males usually flower first so I am pretty sure I have one male and 2 females at this point. Pretty sure @Kindbud called the shot early on based on the tall growth…

If it is a male, I will be collecting pollen from it as well as letting him ‘jizz’ all over the girls. I want some bud but I also want seeds…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 22, 2022)

Looking over the Freaks this morning, I am certain I have 2 females and one male(props to @Kindbud for calling the shot early on). I see some pistils on 2 and the other is stacking on balls. They certainly do not look like any flowers I have had before but the difference is striking. I will get some pics when they dry out.


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 22, 2022)

Word word I would have bet money on that guess too. I've always found that 95% of the time the taller stretched out sativa's are always males. But sweet rock on gonna have plenty of those freak show seeds come harvest time


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 23, 2022)

2 females and 1 male…


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 23, 2022)

Are You Sure? ^^^^


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 23, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Are You Sure? ^^^^


I am what I yam


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 23, 2022)

These things appear to have hair. I am jealous of them…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 23, 2022)

The male (the middle pic) looks totally different.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 25, 2022)

Gave the plants a feeding of my nutes along with a dose of molasses and EM1. I also sprinkled some bokashi bran in the pots, worked it into the soil and added a layer of new soil.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 26, 2022)

Male





Female-possibly pollinated by my fking cross… grrrr…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 26, 2022)

May need to wait for my tent grow this fall to get any pure Freakshow genetic seeds…


----------



## CrashMagnet (Aug 26, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> May need to wait for my tent grow this fall to get any pure Freakshow genetic seeds…


If you intentionally pollinate a branch or two with the male, and do it every couple of days to get every new pistil, you should end up with a pretty high ratio of fs-fs to cross-fs on that branch.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 26, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> If you intentionally pollinate a branch or two with the male, and do it every couple of days to get every new pistil, you should end up with a pretty high ratio of fs-fs to cross-fs on that branch.


Yes. I am just going to let the male jizz all over the females anyway(to borrow subby’s terminology) so I will get mostly pure Freaks. I see some male FS flowers that look as though they may have popped already but I am suspicious of the few brown pistils so close to the time when I disposed of the males I had a’jizzing. I am hoping the seeds will be obvious since the F2 cross seeds I have from earlier are all striped and the FS seeds were all unstriped. Worst case scenario is I will have some FS crosses with whatever name I wind up with for the Triple Grape x Triple Lemon plants. Any suggestions for a Grape crossed with a Lemon? Maybe Sour Grapes?


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 26, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Yes. I am just going to let the male jizz all over the females anyway(to borrow subby’s terminology) so I will get mostly pure Freaks. I see some male FS flowers that look as though they may have popped already but I am suspicious of the few brown pistils so close to the time when I disposed of the males I had a’jizzing. I am hoping the seeds will be obvious since the F2 cross seeds I have from earlier are all striped and the FS seeds were all unstriped. Worst case scenario is I will have some FS crosses with whatever name I wind up with for the Triple Grape x Triple Lemon plants. Any suggestions for a Grape crossed with a Lemon? Maybe Sour Grapes?


A regular JizzFest


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 26, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> A regular JizzFest


That reminds me of a scene from The Boys were the ‘Supes’ have their yearly orgy…


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 26, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I am what I yam


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 26, 2022)

Found this amusing. Using the Seek app on my phone, this is what the male Freak was ID’d as…


----------



## CrashMagnet (Aug 26, 2022)

I hope the police use that app : )


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 26, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I hope the police use that app : )


They would need to have probably cause to look at them in the first place but the stinky little Freaks might give them away. The female pic was correctly ID’d though.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 27, 2022)

It don’t have much to work with as far as cuttings for clones go on the girls but I did some clean up and plopped a couple of the cuttings in some soil. We will see if they take…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 28, 2022)

Rick James is about to get his freak on with his girls. He will be spreading the love to my houseplant cross as well. Sour Grape Freak seeds will be odd I am sure…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 28, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> It don’t have much to work with as far as cuttings for clones go on the girls but I did some clean up and plopped a couple of the cuttings in some soil. We will see if they take…View attachment 307300


These cuttings were not done properly. They are very small, not as many nodes as I usually like to have, the plant is flowering and I didn’t use rooting hormone. The odds are pretty slim that they will root but I am ‘rooting’ for them…


----------



## pute (Aug 28, 2022)

Looking good fogey.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 28, 2022)

pute said:


> Looking good fogey.


Thx. I am disappointed with their size. 10 weeks from seed they should be larger and sturdier. I started them too late for outdoor photoperiod plants. I am really just looking for some seeds and a taste of the buds though so I will take what I have.


----------



## pute (Aug 28, 2022)

You do good work my friend.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 28, 2022)

pute said:


> You do good work my friend.


lol. You do great work. I am striving to get there.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 29, 2022)

Damn near killed my cuttings by putting them out in the sun. They are unlikely to take roots. They look very sad…


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 29, 2022)

Be careful putting cuttings directly in the sun. Set them on the porch until they get use to the heat.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 29, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Be careful putting cuttings directly in the sun. Set them on the porch until they get use to the heat.


My thinking was that they were accustomed to the sun but I think being wrapped in plastic wrap and using black plastic pots made for an oven affect. They will try to live in my front picture window. It gets morning sun and my last clone was happy there. It was dumb of me to try to push the envelope…


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 29, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Be careful putting cuttings directly in the sun. Set them on the porch until they get use to the heat.


He's in Yankeeland, not Texass.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 29, 2022)

Like watching grass grow…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 1, 2022)

Found some webbing on the Freaks this morning. The leaves don’t have the typical white spots I usually see with spider mites but I found a couple with my loupe. Bummer. I don’t like spraying my girls in flower but I broke out the spinosad and gave all 3 a good soaking.


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 1, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Got one peeking out if the ground. Note to self- pick up some fake flowers to fool Mrs Fogey…


Good chance at this stage of our lives I dont think we can fool anybody ...!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 1, 2022)

Green pistils and white pistils…




Clones are toast so no ‘keeper’…


----------



## CrashMagnet (Sep 1, 2022)

I managed to get 2 of 10 clones going, but of course mine is a male. Other clones started with no issues, so I'm blaming the strain...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 1, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I managed to get 2 of 10 clones going, but of course mine is a male. Other clones started with no issues, so I'm blaming the strain...


Mine were fine until I stupidly put them out in full sun. They got cooked. I blame the strain too…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 1, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I managed to get 2 of 10 clones going, but of course mine is a male. Other clones started with no issues, so I'm blaming the strain...


Also, have any of your male flowers opened? Some of mine appear to be open but are not dropping any pollen. The male flowers on mine are unusually green similar to the green pistils on one of the females.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 1, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Also, have any of your male flowers opened? Some of mine appear to be open but are not dropping any pollen. The male flowers on mine are unusually green similar to the green pistils on one of the females.


Imagine you are reading the plants wrong and the males are the females


----------



## CrashMagnet (Sep 1, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Also, have any of your male flowers opened? Some of mine appear to be open but are not dropping any pollen. The male flowers on mine are unusually green similar to the green pistils on one of the females.


Same here. I took a couple of branches and dried them, but I don't think there was much if any pollen in the nanners on those branches. I thought I would wait one more week and try again.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 1, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Imagine you are reading the plants wrong and the males are the females


I will turn in my Growers card if that is the case…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 1, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Same here. I took a couple of branches and dried them, but I don't think there was much if any pollen in the nanners on those branches. I thought I would wait one more week and try again.


A couple years ago, I was able to clip off branches with male flower clusters and put the stem in a glass of water and in a few days, the flowers opened.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 1, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Also, have any of your male flowers opened? Some of mine appear to be open but are not dropping any pollen. The male flowers on mine are unusually green similar to the green pistils on one of the females.


Maybe a he she? It was very hard to decide to sex these plants and even the female looks different. Hopefully mine will start to stack in some way soon. I think the bloom is 63 days so that would make it late October I think…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 1, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Maybe a he she? It was very hard to decide to sex these plants and even the female looks different. Hopefully mine will start to stack in some way soon. I think the bloom is 63 days so that would make it late October I think…


That is what I figured too. I’m hoping for a dry fall.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 1, 2022)

I need some fall weather to kick in at my house. This heat and humidity is killing me. My two plants left outside and my little freak need a break. The leaves are starting to fall now so hopefully we will get some relief soon.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 2, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I need some fall weather to kick in at my house. This heat and humidity is killing me. My two plants left outside and my little freak need a break. The leaves are starting to fall now so hopefully we will get some relief soon.


Feels like fall here in Central Massachusetts. It is 48 degrees. Yikes!


----------



## CrashMagnet (Sep 2, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Also, have any of your male flowers opened? Some of mine appear to be open but are not dropping any pollen. The male flowers on mine are unusually green similar to the green pistils on one of the females.


Accidentally touched the top flower, and two of the nanners opened and spilled some pollen. There doesn't appear to be much, but enough to pollinate a couple of branches on the THC Bomb. That plant is close to harvest, so I'm not sure how many seeds it will produce.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 2, 2022)

These things like their nutes. I am feeding now every other watering and watering or feeding about every 36 hours(black felt pots + sunshine = evaporation)No tip burn. Maybe I will up the dosage slightly. I don’t want nute burn but would like to max out if I can.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Sep 2, 2022)

I only have a little leaf burn on mine, and I've been giving it leftover tomato nutes (4-18-38) plus Epsom salts and calcium nitrate. I only feed it once a week, though. It just gets water the rest of the time.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 2, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> These things like their nutes. I am feeding now every other watering and watering or feeding about every 36 hours(black felt pots + sunshine = evaporation)No tip burn. Maybe I will up the dosage slightly. I don’t want nute burn but would like to max out if I can.


Fog what PPM are you feeding at
over 1000?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 2, 2022)

I do epsom salt too. @Kraven recommended feeding epsom salt heavily in the first 2 weeks of flower so I am trying it out. Hoping Kraven is ok. He was out having a serious operation and haven’t seen him in here in too long. Great guy…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 2, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Fog what PPM are you feeding at
> over 1000?


I have a TDS meter here somewhere but haven’t used it in years. I am just following the directions on the nute bottles since this is my first go with these AN nutes.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 4, 2022)

One of the male flowers has bloomed. The stamens should open today.




The 2 females are ready for some love…
Green pistil pheno then white pistil pheno


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 6, 2022)

3 days of rain so the girls and boy are inside under artificial lighting for today at least. My tent isn’t set up and I need to clean up my tool/grow room before I can set it up…



The male Freak is popping pollen so we will have seeds provided the Freaks don’t pull a fast one on me…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 6, 2022)

My neighbor is a 70 year old woman who frequently makes up stories. She told my wife she used to sell weed. Moved a pound a week then moved on to selling coke. Maybe. She was an acrobat in a circus the a ballerina. Maybe. She sold her house in Worcester for $800k(Mrs Fogey is a realtor and found she sold it for $500k). Not maybe. She knows all the state politicians(I told her to talk with our AG and have her reverse her ‘assault weapon’ ban). Maybe. She wandered over into my backyard a couple days ago and I was sitting in between my plants. She gabbed on and on and was eyeing my plants so I told her my cannabis plants were a hobby. She said she didn’t realize they were cannabis(but dealt weed?). I asked if she had ever seen cannabis like my Freakshows. She said all the time. LOL. She is lonely and harmless so I don’t call her out on her **…


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 6, 2022)

Now thats fking funny. She wouldn't know the truth if it jumped up her ass.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 6, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Now thats fking funny. She wouldn't know the truth if it jumped up her ass.


She has no kids. No family locally. Her lawyer is robbing her blind. I feel badly for her so I treat her kindly. Oh, and she is a liberal. I don’t hesitate to tune her in when she parrots the lefts rhetoric.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 6, 2022)

Of course, she is a *******,,hence all the lies.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 6, 2022)

Lot of circus workers up your way. We've got one on here that likes to walk the tightrope.......  

I'm lovin' your Freaks.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 6, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Lot of circus workers up your way. We've got one on here that likes to walk the tightrope.......
> 
> I'm lovin' your Freaks.


Thx but they are pretty spindly. I think moving them back and forth between the grow dungeon and outside might have messed them up. Probably didn’t help that I started them June 21st either. This is primarily a seed run anyway. I want a taste and to see how the buzz is but I am not hopeful that I will see any awesome buds. The stems are rubbery(probably some silica would help like @Carty suggested)….


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 9, 2022)

resident president and Freak girls grabbing a good sunny spot in my shady yard…




Cotton balls slowly growing…




I gave all of these a dose of epsom salt, molasses and EM1 a couple of days ago then some Extreme Blend today. I need to back off feeding the Freaks. Seeing some nute burn on older leaves and the ne(green pistils) is bordering on nitrogen toxicity. The AN nutrient feeding schedule from their website doesn’t vary between veg and bloom. 4 ml/ liter for grow, bloom and micro. I think I will give them plain water a couple of times then use 2 ml/ liter of the grow liquid and 4 each of micro and bloom. I am not using Bud Candy or Big Bloom this grow since I am really just going for seeds and a taste of their flavor. I will feed them properly when I get my tent going…


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 9, 2022)

Looking good my friend.


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 9, 2022)

Freak shows coming right along


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 13, 2022)

Starting to get some trichomes. And seed pods developing…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 13, 2022)

Them seeds straight freakshow Fogey?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 13, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Them seeds straight freakshow Fogey?


Yes. Destroyed all my other males before their was much going on with the Freaks. I have a bunch of FS pollen collected and will deep six the FS male soon as well.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 13, 2022)

Glad to see you are getting some seeds. I wonder if they will be baby light green like the ones I started with when they are done


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 13, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Glad to see you are getting some seeds. I wonder if they will be baby light green like the ones I started with when they are done


Mine were as well. The website said they would be that way though so I knew what I was buying. I am going to let these seeds mature well so I hope to get some that don’t look like seeds I would normally throw away. My ‘Old Fogey Sour Grape’ plants have huge seed bracts and a few are starting to crack open(the bracts not the seeds) but the seeds are still green(not the nice black striped behemoths I got early this year).


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 13, 2022)

Do your freaks have much smell?  I think mine were stinkier as babies. There is a smell to the flowers but I have to give them a little squeeze to smell them. The way these started out stinking, I was sure they would be smelling a lot louder at this stage


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 13, 2022)

Mine have a lot of buds now and seem to be stacking. Looking forward to seeing just how much they will put out.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 13, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Do your freaks have much smell?  I think mine were stinkier as babies. There is a smell to the flowers but I have to give them a little squeeze to smell them. The way these started out stinking, I was sure they would be smelling a lot louder at this stage


Mine stopped stinking for a while but that may have been due to my getting Covid. They stink like a dead skunk now. Not a pleasant ‘weed skunk’ smell. Like a rotting skunk.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 13, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Mine stopped stinking for a while but that may have been due to my getting Covid. They stink like a dead skunk now. Not a pleasant ‘weed skunk’ smell. Like a rotting skunk.


Humm. That’s different… I have a great nose and smell no stinky skunk at all.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 13, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Mine have a lot of buds now and seem to be stacking. Looking forward to seeing just how much they will put out.
> View attachment 308678
> View attachment 308679


I am jealous of your sinsemillia cotton balls. My pistils are mostly brown but it is to be expected since they are pollinated.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 13, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Humm. That’s different… I have a great nose and smell no stinky skunk at all.


My sense of smell is still a bit iffy so I suspect these are really offensive to people without a compromised olfactory system. My OFSG plants smell like Concord grapes so maybe I am not totally ‘aroma challenged’. I will try to get my wife to give them a whiff and see what she thinks.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 13, 2022)

Thanks Fogey but I may want a few seeds from your ugly buds . I have been so intrigued with these plants even tho, the whole time I haven’t expected much. They are getting really pretty for sure and much more fun watching then their dreadfully slow start. I’m probably gonna want to plant them again next spring.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 13, 2022)

I will likely have quite a few seeds so I will put you at the top of the list. These plants are like a really talented problem child. Frustrating but intriguing.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 13, 2022)

They actually still don’t look like cannabis to me. Maybe they will the more they bloom but those leaves keep them incognito I think. They will be my extra plants again next year. Hope to get 2 females for the porch again


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 13, 2022)

Cant wait to see them when they are ready for harvest.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Cant wait to see them when they are ready for harvest.


Me too


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Cant wait to see them when they are ready for harvest.


My neighbor has arborists in her yard. I hid the plants when I saw the trucks pull up. Trust no one…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 13, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> My neighbor has arborists in her yard. I hid the plants when I saw the trucks pull up. Trust no one…


I wouldn’t worry them arborist are always looking up


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 14, 2022)

Bees love cannabis pollen…


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 14, 2022)

That's how your local pot growers wind up with pollinated plants.

Wonder what the honey would taste like?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 14, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> That's how your local pot growers wind up with pollinated plants.
> 
> Wonder what the honey would taste like?


One of my neighbors has some plants in black felt pots out in his backyard. I suspect I am being a d!ck and pollinating his plants. I don’t know if they are cannabis plants(since I haven’t been close enough to see anything other than the pots) but I know what I put in black felt pots…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 14, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Bees love cannabis pollen…View attachment 308736


That bee is a freak


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 14, 2022)

You are now responsible for some of the freak-ness in the world. We gonna get freak  everything now…


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 14, 2022)

Yall gettting your freak on?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 14, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Yall gettting your freak on?


Fogey is for sure.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 14, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> That bee is a freak )


In the past I have watched them pop open flowers that were ready to burst to get to what must be cannabis nectar. The big yellow bulge(under its right wing) is all pollen stuck to its leg.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 14, 2022)

Speaking of super freaks


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 14, 2022)

Yes I am.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 15, 2022)

I was walking thru the woods last week and saw felt pots in one of the neighbors yards(no I am not creeping on my neighbors, they were pretty obvious). Todays trip through the woods I was able to see they have some small cannabis plants in the pots. I feel bad now for having my Freak male and the OFSG male outside. They will probably get seeds…


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 15, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I was walking thru the woods last week and saw felt pots in one of the neighbors yards(no I am not creeping on my neighbors, they were pretty obvious). Todays trip through the woods I was able to see they have some small cannabis plants in the pots. I feel bad now for having my Freak male and the OFSG male outside. They will probably get seeds…


They wouldn't care if it was the opposite way around, I'll bet.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Sep 15, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I was walking thru the woods last week and saw felt pots in one of the neighbors yards(no I am not creeping on my neighbors, they were pretty obvious). Todays trip through the woods I was able to see they have some small cannabis plants in the pots. I feel bad now for having my Freak male and the OFSG male outside. They will probably get seeds…


Just wait until they plant those seeds : )


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 15, 2022)

You guys need to cross the Freakshow with a Indica dominant strain.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 15, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> You guys need to cross the Freakshow with a Indica dominant strain.


Not till we find out how it smokes


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 15, 2022)

According to everything I've read it's a Sativa.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 15, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> You guys need to cross the Freakshow with a Indica dominant strain.


The male hit up my Resident President pot(houseplants-in-chief) so I will have some crossbreeds. I am hoping the seeds look distinctly different because the houseplants-in-chief also sleezed around with the OFSG male(Old Fogey Sour Grape) too. Those are about 50-50 though.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 15, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> According to everything I've read it's a Sativa.


I think it is touted as 90-10.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 15, 2022)

Family picture…


----------



## CrashMagnet (Sep 15, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I think it is touted as 90-10.


Supafreak is 50/50


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 15, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Supafreak is 50/50


So someone has already crossed it with an indica. Gregor Mendel would be proud…


----------



## CrashMagnet (Sep 15, 2022)

I guess THC Bomb wasn't the best choice for cross pollination. MSNL lists it as "genetics unknown".


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 15, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I guess THC Bomb wasn't the best choice for cross pollination. MSNL lists it as "genetics unknown".


Or maybe a great choice. You won’t know until you try them. Pollen chuckers UNITE!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## CrashMagnet (Sep 18, 2022)

Lots of freaky seeds, looks like : )


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 18, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Lots of freaky seeds, looks like : )


Like 1970’s buds for those of us unfortunate enough to not know people with good weed…


----------



## CrashMagnet (Sep 18, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Like 1970’s buds for those of us unfortunate enough to not know people with good weed…


Smoked my share of seeds in those days.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 18, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Smoked my share of seeds in those days.


I was watching Norm MacDonalds old talk show the other day. He had Chevy Chase on. Chase told a story from Caddyshack where the Murray brothers knocked on Chases door in the middle of the night and asked if he had any weed. He told them to check with Rodney Dangerfield. Dangerfield told the Murray brother he had some and let them take a small paper bag of it down to the hotel lobby. When they opened it they found an ounce of pot seeds. lol.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 20, 2022)

The weather here has been making up for the summer long drought. Rain, fog, rain, rinse, repeat. I have had the girls in the basement with my lights and a fan on them during the day then back outside for the cool nights(and some rain) yesterday and today. I don’t think these are candidates for bud rot since they are so spindly but after all the hovering I have done over them, I don’t want to chance it. Better weather tomorrow. Got some Bud Candy delivered yesterday. Next feeding will be a light dose of BC and EM1 as they are showing some nute burnt tips. Going to back down the grow component of the nutes too(probably over the weekend) as the fan leaves are still very dark green. Seeds a plenty, seeds galore is the theme for these girls. I’m guessing several hundred per plant…


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 20, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I was watching Norm MacDonalds old talk show the other day. He had Chevy Chase on. Chase told a story from Caddyshack where the Murray brothers knocked on Chases door in the middle of the night and asked if he had any weed. He told them to check with Rodney Dangerfield. Dangerfield told the Murray brother he had some and let them take a small paper bag of it down to the hotel lobby. When they opened it they found an ounce of pot seeds. lol.






dude can’t get no respect.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 20, 2022)

Seeds are starting to split their bracts. Still pretty light in color but I suspect they will drop seeds before they get darker. I guess they are Freaks…


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 20, 2022)

That Freak is starting to look more like a pot plant.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 20, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> That Freak is starting to look more like a pot plant.


I am curious to see how they look when they have not been pollinated…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 2, 2022)

Haven’t posted pics in a while. Today is week 6 in flower for the freaks…
White pistil pheno







Green pistil pheno







Slow growth but it has been cloudy and cold with rain at times…


----------



## CrashMagnet (Oct 2, 2022)

Looks like you will have plenty of seeds if/when you decide to grow them again.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 2, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Looks like you will have plenty of seeds if/when you decide to grow them again.


I want to try them inside without pollination. I just wanted to get the pollination thing out of the way to clear the slate and provide seeds for people who are interested in trying the freak.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 2, 2022)

I'd love to grow some of those (shameless hint)


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 2, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I'd love to grow some of those (shameless hint)


If only we were allowed to share seeds here…


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 2, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> If only we were allowed to share seeds here…


Yet make sure you read The TOU before you do anything LOL


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 2, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Yet make sure you read The TOU before you do anything LOL


I still need to finish Bill Gates’ EULA. I am sure I need to get a jab or two to legally use Windows…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 15, 2022)

Pretty stagnant as far as growth goes. Tomorrow is my estimated 8th week in flower. Clear and cloudy trichomes. 2 more weeks!


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 15, 2022)

That Freakshow is the absolute weirdest pot plant I've ever seen. No way would anybody walking past would think that it was marijuana.


----------



## boo (Oct 15, 2022)

what does it smell like...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 15, 2022)

boo said:


> what does it smell like...


Don’t ask him his nose ain’t worth a darn.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 15, 2022)

boo said:


> what does it smell like...


Smells a bit skunky but is getting a bit of a fruity smell too. As subgirl said though, my nose is iffy since the China virus…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 15, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Smells a bit skunky but is getting a bit of a fruity smell too. As subgirl said though, my nose is iffy since the China virus…


Mine actually smells a bit skunky too when you walk by it but the buds smell very fruity When you give them a squish and sniff test.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 15, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Mine actually smells a bit skunky too when you walk by it but the buds smell very fruity When you give them a squish and sniff test.


Yep. The skunk stink is when I am just near them. Up close the aroma is more fruity. My other plants smell like fruit punch. I don’t even need to use a carbon filter when drying them.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 18, 2022)

A bit over 8 weeks in flower. The white pistil pheno is turned purple. The green pistil pheno not as much.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 18, 2022)

Have you tried a tiny piece yet


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 18, 2022)

For my own notes, about 6 weeks since pollination. 2 more weeks…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 18, 2022)

I thought of you the other day @oldfogey8 when the little girl came over from next door so our puppies about the same age could play for a bit. She was sitting on the steps beside the plant and told me that she smelled a f-art.  I couldn’t help but laughing then picked up a stick to throw to the dogs to get her away from the plant. I’ve noticed a lot more stink from that plant now that the weather is cooling down. I need to look at the trichomes again on her today. She had some amber last week but not enough yet.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 20, 2022)

Starting to show some amber


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 20, 2022)

Have you smoked any yet ... early


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 20, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Have you smoked any yet ... early


No. I haven’t. It is very seedy.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 20, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> No. I haven’t. It is very seedy.


You wanted seeds if Im read it correctly  right?
Im wondering how it will be Good luck


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 22, 2022)

I think these ladies are ripe at this point. I pulled one of the smallest branches off of the white pheno plant and found a seed that has germinated in the flower. Seems odd but the


 weather has been wet…


----------



## MechaniMan (Oct 22, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> A bit over 8 weeks in flower. The white pistil pheno is turned purple. The green pistil pheno not as much.View attachment 311375
> View attachment 311376
> View attachment 311377
> View attachment 311378


This doesn't look like a cannabis plant, it looks like an herb. I wouldn't hesitate to grow that right out in plain sight.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 22, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I think these ladies are ripe at this point. I pulled one of the smallest branches off of the white pheno plant and found a seed that has germinated in the flower. Seems odd but theView attachment 311665
> weather has been wet…


How fking weird.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 22, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I think these ladies are ripe at this point. I pulled one of the smallest branches off of the white pheno plant and found a seed that has germinated in the flower. Seems odd but theView attachment 311665
> weather has been wet…





wow , weird , must be a lot of dew in yer neck o the woods

we had an overripe squash once that when we opened it , several seeds had germinated

we transplanted them and it grew into a hybrid squash , we suppose it was pollinated by a neighboring plant


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 22, 2022)

I have had seeds fall from the plant and germinate but never on the bud
Pretty Cool Fog


----------



## pute (Oct 22, 2022)

Have never seen that.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 22, 2022)

Me either.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 22, 2022)

pute said:


> Have never seen that





WeedHopper said:


> Me either.


I am glad I am not the only one. I thought it was weird but as big said:


bigsur51 said:


> wow , weird , must be a lot of dew in yer neck o the woods


We have had a lot of moisture here of late after a summer drought.

I popped that sucker in some soil to see what happens.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 23, 2022)

With rain forecast for most of the next week, the freaks are getting chopped. I have some amber but not what I would have liked. The seeds look like they are probably going to be light in color like the ones I purchased so my theory that they were harvested early is probably debunked. These are 9 weeks in flower today(estimate) and 7 weeks from pollination. I don’t want more seeds sprouting in the buds…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 23, 2022)

Are those true freakshow seeds or are they crossed with something?  I’m looking for freak seeds for next year @Gaia's Girl  is looking for some too I told her if I found some I would share. If you or crash didn’t make any, I may need to place an order.
My freak joint would last you a week just a puff at a time…




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Oct 23, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Are those true freakshow seeds or are they crossed with something?  I’m looking for freak seeds for next year @Gaia's Girl  is looking for some too I told her if I found some I would share. If you or crash didn’t make any, I may need to place an order.
> My freak joint would last you a week just a puff at a time…
> View attachment 311786


Assuming one of my two growing freaks is female I plan to flip them right after the ABC and CSM harvests. Should get some feminized seeds then. I currently only have 5 freaks show seeds, and maybe 10 supafreak seeds, all regular, but you and GG are welcome to them.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 23, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Assuming one of my two growing freaks is female I plan to flip them right after the ABC and CSM harvests. Should get some feminized seeds then. I currently only have 5 freaks show seeds, and maybe 10 supafreak seeds, all regular, but you and GG are welcome to them.


I thought I remembered you were trying for some feminized freak seeds. I’ll wait and see what you get. I hope your weird seed projects works. I don’t need them till next year when I plan to have more incognito plants about. Thanx crash


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 23, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Are those true freakshow seeds or are they crossed with something?  I’m looking for freak seeds for next year @Gaia's Girl  is looking for some too I told her if I found some I would share. If you or crash didn’t make any, I may need to place an order.
> My freak joint would last you a week just a puff at a time…
> View attachment 311786


My freak seeds should be pure freak unless someone in my neighborhood ‘shared’ with me. I killed off the male from my other strain before I saw pistils on the freaks(or within a day or two of seeing the first pistils). I will have a bunch to share but Crash will likely have feminized seeds. Mine will be regulars. I am keeping the phenotypes separate. I have one that had white pistils and one that had green pistils. The green pistil plant self topped and was easier to trim(though both were pretty easy compared to what I am used to). Both don’t have much in the way of sugar leaves.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 23, 2022)

I thought better of chopping everything down. I took down most of one and half of the other plant. Trimmed up what I chopped and have them drying. The waiting is the hardest part. I do have some scissor hash I may try tonight though…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 23, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> My freak seeds should be pure freak unless someone in my neighborhood ‘shared’ with me. I killed off the male from my other strain before I saw pistils on the freaks(or within a day or two of seeing the first pistils). I will have a bunch to share but Crash will likely have feminized seeds. Mine will be regulars. I am keeping the phenotypes separate. I have one that had white pistils and one that had green pistils. The green pistil plant self topped and was easier to trim(though both were pretty easy compared to what I am used to). Both don’t have much in the way of sugar leaves.


Yes save me some of those. I’ll share them with GG. Let me know when they are ready


----------



## CrashMagnet (Oct 23, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> The waiting is the hardest part.


With a food dehydrator you're just 3 hours away from your first toke : )


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 23, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> With a food dehydrator you're just 3 hours away from your first toke : )


The force is with me. This is a tiny branch from a few days ago. Dry enough to smoke and more than I need…


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 23, 2022)

I cut my last 2 plants when this last bout of humidity I started to see very small section of PWM on a few leaves 
All gone and hanging


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 23, 2022)

The smoke is not evening smoke for sure. I like the buzz but I am glad I smoked it early. Energetic but not jittery.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 28, 2022)

The growing season is coming to an end. It was 31 degrees here this morning. Not sure if the cold has killed the plants yet. Time will tell. This is a recent pic…



I am hoping to give the seeds a couple more days to mature but many the seeds I have from last weeks chop look similar in color but a bit larger than the parent seeds.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 28, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> The growing season is coming to an end. It was 31 degrees here this morning. Not sure if the cold has killed the plants yet. Time will tell. This is a recent pic…View attachment 312227
> 
> I am hoping to give the seeds a couple more days to mature but many the seeds I have from last weeks chop look similar in color but a bit larger than the parent seeds.


They should be great seeds


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 28, 2022)

You'd be surprised as to how much cold the little buggers can take. I left one up 'til way after it had snowed and stuck. Don't think it grew much, but it didn't die and turn brown either.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 29, 2022)

The male I removed all the blooms from is doing a last ditch effort to spread its pollen. I picked off a couple balls last week and I know these weren’t there at that time.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 30, 2022)

Dr Frankenstein plant.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 31, 2022)

Got a bunch of Freakshow seeds from this grow. Some of each plant are still outside ‘growing’. Very few amber trichomes yet at 10 weeks of flower. It was 30 degrees this morning when I woke up. The trichomes didn’t seem to like that as many of the bulbs at the stalk tops are gone. I am going to let the plants grin and bear it this week and chop this coming weekend. The buzz from what I have harvested is pretty different. I like it but would enjoy something a little more sedate with the same head buzz. My guess is if I grow it inside, this will be a long flowering time.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 1, 2022)

Chopped the white pheno. I am unsure if it is dead, has frost damage or if this is what bud rot on Freaks looks like. The green pheno still looks viable…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 1, 2022)

I gotta say,mine is almost finished drying (taking an extra long time…) and even tho the buzz is a nice rambling one, it wont have the pretty bag appeal like it did growing on the porch all summer. Kind of looks like tiny tumbleweeds. The hubby rolled up one to sample it’s dryness this morning. Worked for the dog walk and bike ride in a nice way. May get it in the jars in the next day or so…
still nice to have a different buzz weed in the collection ugly or not. I mean it did get a few votes for BOTM  so it’s not that ugly…


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 2, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I gotta say,mine is almost finished drying (taking an extra long time…) and even tho the buzz is a nice rambling one, it wont have the pretty bag appeal like it did growing on the porch all summer. Kind of looks like tiny tumbleweeds. The hubby rolled up one to sample it’s dryness this morning. Worked for the dog walk and bike ride in a nice way. May get it in the jars in the next day or so…
> still nice to have a different buzz weed in the collection ugly or not. I mean it did get a few votes for BOTM  so it’s not that ugly…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 2, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I gotta say,mine is almost finished drying (taking an extra long time…) and even tho the buzz is a nice rambling one, it wont have the pretty bag appeal like it did growing on the porch all summer. Kind of looks like tiny tumbleweeds. The hubby rolled up one to sample it’s dryness this morning. Worked for the dog walk and bike ride in a nice way. May get it in the jars in the next day or so…
> still nice to have a different buzz weed in the collection ugly or not. I mean it did get a few votes for BOTM  so it’s not that ugly…


I smoked a bong hit last night and could not shut up. My poor wife just sat back and endured. I am usually pretty quiet, buzzed or not. I like the buzz a lot. Well worth the torture of growing the strain/strandivar. My neighbor wants some seeds now. She loves the smell. I gave her a small bud off of the living plant and she used it like a room deodorizer. Mine don’t smell like cannabis. Fruity and floral. Looking forward to when they finally dry and cure. One jar seems stuck at 68% humidity. Not sure if it is the seeds holding moisture though…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 2, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I smoked a bong hit last night and could not shut up. My poor wife just sat back and endured. I am usually pretty quiet, buzzed or not. I like the buzz a lot. Well worth the torture of growing the strain/strandivar. My neighbor wants some seeds now. She loves the smell. I gave her a small bud off of the living plant and she used it like a room deodorizer. Mine don’t smell like cannabis. Fruity and floral. Looking forward to when they finally dry and cure. One jar seems stuck at 68% humidity. Not sure if it is the seeds holding moisture though…View attachment 312522


I don’t think it’s the seeds but the veggie part holding the moisture. Mine are still not ready for jars imo but it did roll up and smoke ok without going out or anything. Will put a meter in the jar on this one since I have them. I kinda got a feel for regular reefer now as to how dry is 60% ish but this will take some monitoring for sure. There is not a whole lot of it, may smoke it all before it’s officially dry. this one starts out and finishes slow…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 2, 2022)

Did your wife get any extra information out of you when you smoked that bong hit?   When I want some conversation out of the hubby, I put some of that dosidos on the rolling tray. One day he will be on to me…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 2, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Did your wife get any extra information out of you when you smoked that bong hit?   When I want some conversation out of the hubby, I put some of that dosidos on the rolling tray. One day he will be on to me…


I was babbling on about a Joe Rogan podcast. Suffice it to say that I was surprised to hear two people from the other side of the aisle with views that I rant to my wife in favor of…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 2, 2022)

One bong hit a day, you will be hearing and saying all kinds of new things.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 6, 2022)

Pretty creative buzz. I smoked some Freak and created a masterpiece munchie. Left over chicken, stuffing and creamed corn as a pizza topping. For extra points, heat in a broiler to crisp up the stuffing. Mmmmmmm…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 6, 2022)

I chopped the last plant today. It doesn’t look to be ‘stacking on’ so it was time. Trimmed it and it is hanging to dry. I am trying 4 seeds of each pheno as testers to see how well they sprout. Or maybe I will grow some out.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 11, 2022)

Testing out viability of the Freak seeds. I planted 4 of each in some soil. 2 of the white pheno seeds have sprouted after 3 days. I dropped the pot with the green pheno seeds because I am a bumblefk. I also have 4 of each in some paper towel. They took longer to sprout than my OFSG seeds which sprouted in 2 days. I wanted to see if some of those seeds are visibly hybrid seeds since I dusted the p!SS out of the plants with Freak jizz. That test pot has experienced a hiccup after my fat as fk cat decided she wanted some greens in her diet. The seedlings are like the peasant in Monty Pythons Holy Grail saying:I’m not dead yet…


----------



## Kindbud (Nov 18, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I smoked a bong hit last night and could not shut up. My poor wife just sat back and endured. I am usually pretty quiet, buzzed or not. I like the buzz a lot. Well worth the torture of growing the strain/strandivar. My neighbor wants some seeds now. She loves the smell. I gave her a small bud off of the living plant and she used it like a room deodorizer. Mine don’t smell like cannabis. Fruity and floral. Looking forward to when they finally dry and cure. One jar seems stuck at 68% humidity. Not sure if it is the seeds holding moisture though…View attachment 312522


Sweettt I'm going to need a hand when I get set up up there in my new spot bud  because someone has bad karma and one rule don't steal ask and I'll give it to you no reason to steal anything from me smh most mello guy in the world need something no problem. Buy lost not only seeds from you but about 40 feminized seeds I had then the 420 give away ones I had planned on doing a special journal from 10 grams of my killer hash jar full of buds title to car etc....  I luckily became friends with the guy I got the turbo Saab from a replacement otw hes a cool old true stoner...  BUT all that doesn't matter I'm gonna kill over the heart shell box that's only thing of my grandmother I had left and had put a little gold oyster shell ln the middle of her shell design on the front. I added to it with girl I still have hope will call names dates pretty heart carved etc... life's been beating me down no more mellos getting turned off my run outta here will be a fast one because of that box that hurt it hurt alot enough paybacks a b


----------



## Kindbud (Nov 18, 2022)

Jump on in the AM crash time DMV in the morning great lol


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 19, 2022)

Kindbud. Brother what's the deal with no punctuation? It's hard to understand anything you say. Your from America right? I mean,,, English is your first language or did I miss something?


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 19, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I smoked a bong hit last night and could not shut up. My poor wife just sat back and endured. I am usually pretty quiet, buzzed or not. I like the buzz a lot. Well worth the torture of growing the strain/strandivar. My neighbor wants some seeds now. She loves the smell. I gave her a small bud off of the living plant and she used it like a room deodorizer. Mine don’t smell like cannabis. Fruity and floral. Looking forward to when they finally dry and cure. One jar seems stuck at 68% humidity. Not sure if it is the seeds holding moisture though…View attachment 312522


What are you smoking the seed husks?
You sure have a ton of extra seeds now


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 19, 2022)

So far, the Freak seedlings are looking freaky not like mutts. I also planted some seeds from my Resident President planting(OFSG plants) that didn’t look like typical seeds I have been seeing. I assume they are hybrids of the OFSG plants pollinated by my male Freak. They look like normal cannabis plants.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 19, 2022)

Freaks from top left to lower right. Hybrids lower left.

Leggy, I know, but they are neglected…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 19, 2022)

Yeah they look pretty freaky Fogey you done good with the seed thing yay!


----------



## CrashMagnet (Nov 19, 2022)

Probably six female freaks. I'm pretty sure I got all the male seeds : )


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 19, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Probably six female freaks. I'm pretty sure I got all the male seeds : )


You probably gave me the only female you had.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 19, 2022)

I got at least one male otherwise I wouldn’t have the silo of seeds I have…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 19, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> View attachment 313508
> 
> Freaks from top left to lower right. Hybrids lower left.
> 
> Leggy, I know, but they are neglected…


They grow so slow, you can get a real head start on spring plants now


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 20, 2022)

Smoked a couple of hits of the 11 week Freak. Much nicer than the 9 week which was pretty racy. Creative is more like it. I was singing a Broken Bells song in my head all day and after smoking, I picked up my guitar, looked up the chords and was able to play along with the song on YouTube in under 5 minutes. I am not a good guitar player so I blame the weed. I like the later harvest a lot.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 21, 2022)

Did you sing along too?


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 21, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Did you sing along too?


Only in my head. My poor guitar skills are only exceeded by my lousy singing voice…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 21, 2022)

I let it wail no matter how bad it sounds. My husband, grandkids, cats and dogs are use to my bad singing voice and white girl dancing.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 21, 2022)

We all sound great in the shower.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 21, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I let it wail no matter how bad it sounds. My husband, grandkids, cats and dogs are use to my bad singing voice and white girl dancing.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 21, 2022)

Yep, I’ve got moves


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 21, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yep, I’ve got moves


I dance like Michael J Fox(when I dance which is rarely) and people wonder if I am having a seizure…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 22, 2022)

Looks like the Freak seeds are making Freak seedlings…




The 3 pots to the right are Freak seeds. The pot on the left has seedlings I suspect were crosses of the Freak male and my OFSG female. No Freakyness that I can see…


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 22, 2022)

Last time


----------



## CrashMagnet (Nov 22, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Looks like the Freak seeds are making Freak seedlings…View attachment 313733
> 
> The 3 pots to the right are Freak seeds. The pot on the left has seedlings I suspect were crosses of the Freak male and my OFSG female. No Freakyness that I can see…


Will probably be the same with my freak bomb crosses. Maybe start a dozen and cull the normal ones : )


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 28, 2022)

Getting to be time to cull…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 28, 2022)

Keep the freaks alive


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 5, 2022)

I decided to try to separate and repot the plants. So far they haven’t died though the roots were pretty well woven together. Mixed in some Bokashi bran with the new soil which critters in my shed augmented with sunflower seeds. I’ve read that sunflower husks contain a chemical that prevents other seeds from germinating. I hope it doesn’t inhibit root growth. I picked out as many seeds as I could but it got tedious and I got lazy…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 5, 2022)

Tomorrow I need to find a bigger box or something to be able to line the plants up under the 2 bulb 4 ft HOT5 light I am using. I think most of these will be Christmas gifts whether the recipients want them or not. I received some Goat and Monkey seeds in the mail today that I would like to grow properly(thank you to the sender who I won’t out here).


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 6, 2022)

Retooled my grow box(kinda) so everyone gets better exposure to the T5. One or two of the seedlings look like they may not make it. No biggie. 

Deseeded some of the Freaks. I got a lot of seeds. I won’t let plants free-wheel it ever again…


----------



## T_Dub (Dec 6, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Retooled my grow box(kinda) so everyone gets better exposure to the T5. One or two of the seedlings look like they may not make it. No biggie.
> 
> Deseeded some of the Freaks. I got a lot of seeds. I won’t let plants free-wheel it ever again…View attachment 314695



I assume you were intending to go for seeds, right?  

Any plans to try to feminize some seeds?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 6, 2022)

T_Dub said:


> I assume you were intending to go for seeds, right?
> 
> Any plans to try to feminize some seeds?


Yes. It was a seed run. Just more prolific than I had hoped. I have seen others try the feminizing thing on here. It looks like more work than I am inclined to do. I am a pollen chucker which is slightly below pond scum on the breeder scale. Any future seed grows I will go back quarantining the male and gathering pollen to ‘paint’ onto a bud or two of a female. This was an outside grow and the male was a grower and a shower. I am sure my neighbors, if they grew outside, are pissed their plants have seeds…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 6, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Yes. It was a seed run. Just more prolific than I had hoped. I have seen others try the feminizing thing on here. It looks like more work than I am inclined to do. I am a pollen chucker which is slightly below pond scum on the breeder scale. Any future seed grows I will go back quarantining the male and gathering pollen to ‘paint’ onto a bud or two of a female. This was an outside grow and the male was a grower and a shower. I am sure my neighbors, if they grew outside, are pissed their plants have seeds…


I have a method for determining sex of the plants during veg(cut, root clone, flip clone to 12/12 as soon as rooted and voilà). It isn’t as quick as another member is using(actual genetic testing) but it only costs me electricity(and not much as I can use two 14 watt CFL bulbs for a couple of weeks). After flip I can put the male in a crappy low light setup to flower(I think anyway). I just want the pollen so I don’t care if he is uncomfortable…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 6, 2022)

How long does that take Fogey clip to clone to flower to sex determination?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 6, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> How long does that take Fogey clip to clone to flower to sex determination?


I think it took me about 4 weeks. I’d have to look at my other thread.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 6, 2022)

April 7th to April 29th so about 3 weeks


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 6, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Smoked a couple of hits of the 11 week Freak. Much nicer than the 9 week which was pretty racy. Creative is more like it. I was singing a Broken Bells song in my head all day and after smoking, I picked up my guitar, looked up the chords and was able to play along with the song on YouTube in under 5 minutes. I am not a good guitar player so I blame the weed. I like the later harvest a lot.





9 weeks pretty racy eh…

hmmmmmmmm……big contemplates the edgy paranoia buzz and agrees

sometimes that kind of weed makes me feel normal , whatever that is

maybe i should try some of those freak seeds eh


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 6, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> 9 weeks pretty racy eh…
> 
> hmmmmmmmm……big contemplates the edgy paranoia buzz and agrees
> 
> ...


I kinda like the edgy paranoia buzz. Makes me feel normal like big whatever that is . Would like to see how tall one would get in your field of dreams big. It was a low producer for me but definitely worth having it in the pharmacy for a change up.  I did not find it to be that edgy paranoia buzz tho… but more of a talk talk weed like the dosidos turned out for me. Don’t smoke it unless you want to get deep in conversation having to do with nothing at all… you may even be annoying to others


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 6, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I kinda like the edgy paranoia buzz. Makes me feel normal like big whatever that is . Would like to see how tall one would get in your field of dreams big. It was a low producer for me but definitely worth having it in the pharmacy for a change up.  I did not find it to be that edgy paranoia buzz tho… but more of a talk talk weed like the dosidos turned out for me. Don’t smoke it unless you want to get deep in conversation having to do with nothing at all… you may even be annoying to others


The earlier harvested Freak turned me into a chatterbox. It made me feel jittery I guess. I don’t really get paranoid when buzzed like I am when I am not buzzed.  The government is out to get me! Is that paranoid or rational?


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 6, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I kinda like the edgy paranoia buzz. Makes me feel normal like big whatever that is . Would like to see how tall one would get in your field of dreams big. It was a low producer for me but definitely worth having it in the pharmacy for a change up.  I did not find it to be that edgy paranoia buzz tho… but more of a talk talk weed like the dosidos turned out for me. Don’t smoke it unless you want to get deep in conversation having to do with nothing at all… you may even be annoying to others





best way i can explain it is with people that ive know who battled add or adhd or whatever it is called nowadays and they give those people speed….wt-f!

ive talked to adults who were on prescription Dexedrine for adult add and they have told me the speed calms them down…….weird

i thought they would need some downers or valium

so yeah , that skunky racy weed is good medicine to me and i will try some of the freaky weed at 9 weeks….


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 6, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> The earlier harvested Freak turned me into a chatterbox. It made me feel jittery I guess. I don’t really get paranoid when buzzed like I am when I am not buzzed.  The government is out to get me! Is that paranoid or rational?





this works for me , drink some coffee and calm down


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 6, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> best way i can explain it is with people that ive know who battled add or adhd or whatever it is called nowadays and they give those people speed….wt-f!
> 
> ive talked to adults who were on prescription Dexedrine for adult add and they have told me the speed calms them down…….weird
> 
> ...


That's why they give basically meds that are like speed to ADHD kids.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 6, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> That's why they give basically meds that are like speed to ADHD kids.


I think I'm ADHD. Back in the day, folks would lay out lines of Peruvian marching powder. They'd get up and boogie. I'd set in the corner quietly.


----------



## boo (Dec 7, 2022)

I have adhd, that's why I got so many cars...I need multiple projects to keep me out of trouble...


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 7, 2022)

Well you see. That means you and Hippie need more Coke.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 11, 2022)

Getting to the point I need to get my tent out of the attic or find a ‘free to a good home’ elsewhere for these…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 11, 2022)

The freaks are looking good. Hold them in veg somewhere till spring


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 11, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> The freaks are looking good. Hold them in veg somewhere till spring


I am dying to try them in a tent. @CrashMagnet ‘s tent freaks looked a lot nicer than my outside plants but then again, I only sowed the seeds at the end of June(I think) so I am kind of satisfied that I got anything at all.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 11, 2022)

Your seed experiment worked real good. Looking forward to mine this spring


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 11, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Your seed experiment worked real good. Looking forward to mine this spring


Thanks. I am happy that the seeds are good and viable. Looking forward to your ‘marigolds’ in the spring.


----------



## giggy (Dec 11, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> The earlier harvested Freak turned me into a chatterbox. It made me feel jittery I guess. I don’t really get paranoid when buzzed like I am when I am not buzzed.  The government is out to get me! Is that paranoid or rational?


this is nice to know on the freakshow, i have some snow queen that some times crawls up on you pretty hard.


----------



## T_Dub (Dec 12, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> View attachment 315106
> 
> Getting to the point I need to get my tent out of the attic or find a ‘free to a good home’ elsewhere for these…



Wish I could take you up on that….I’d love to see you grow a Freakshow in a tent!!  Such cool plants.

When do you anticipate popping seeds for outdoor?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 12, 2022)

T_Dub said:


> Wish I could take you up on that….I’d love to see you grow a Freakshow in a tent!!  Such cool plants.
> 
> When do you anticipate popping seeds for outdoor?


Not sure I will do much of an outdoor grow next year. I had great hopes for this last seasons grow but was disappointed when the weather fkd me during the last few weeks of flowering. It is all fun and games until Mother Nature doesn’t cooperate…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 12, 2022)

You will be growing something outside. Those freaks look good on the back deck if you set up your tent perhaps you can have a backup in case Mother Nature hits you again. Maybe don’t plant on the hill… put you legal grow in a safe place in your yard. I say no way you will have all those great seeds and not plant anything. You will change your mind by spring…


----------



## T_Dub (Dec 12, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Not sure I will do much of an outdoor grow next year. I had great hopes for this last seasons grow but was disappointed when the weather fkd me during the last few weeks of flowering. It is all fun and games until Mother Nature doesn’t cooperate…



I’ve only tried to grow tomatoes outside as a test run and I had absolutely horrific results (caterpillars).   So I’m indoor-only for gardening,

I hope you decide to grow the Freakshow out,….such a cool strain,


----------



## ness (Dec 12, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> View attachment 315106
> 
> Getting to the point I need to get my tent out of the attic or find a ‘free to a good home’ elsewhere for these…



Looking healthy oldfogey.  I'm interested in see the freaky grow out.  Cool


----------



## Loolagigi2 (Dec 19, 2022)

Ill be watching the freaks.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 6, 2023)

I transplanted all 8 plants into 2 or 3 liter(maybe quarts)pots a few days ago. Butchered them pretty good today to take cuttings. Trying to root them using a modified @boo method(because I couldn’t find pods to put them in other than peat pods). When rooted, I am flipping directly to flower so I can cull the males(I have my suspicions about 3 of the Freaks-taller and lankier like their father), put up my tent and start growing these like I give a sh!t. They have been ghetto’d so far with too little light and a cardboard box enclosure. A few more weeks of living like they are homeless and then transplant the ladies(hoping for 4 plants) into 3 gallon pots and into the tent. Pics when I get around to it…


----------

